# My 1962 Impala Rag



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Just picked up a 62 rag. Took about a month to get here due to bad weather and the tow truck breaking down, but finally its here. I havent really done anything to it yet, but i will start on it soon. Here are a couple of pics.

Here is it arriving to my house

























and finally in the garage next to the bubbletop :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's a couple more pics i took today


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Some stuff ive bought for it


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0 

Must be nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ohhh boy. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn Deuce looks solid! Good stuff, where did you pick it up from?


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice nice nice i got your back :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 7 2010, 08:30 PM~16822811
> *Damn Deuce looks solid!  Good stuff, where did you pick it up from?
> *


X2
LOOKS SOLID!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

big chucc the rag looks solid as hell :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship:how many pumps :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks solid, can't wait to see the out come. Welcome to the rag club


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:wow: Nice houses in the background :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta+Mar 7 2010, 06:11 PM~16822665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Glad to finally be part of the rag club :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I like the direction you are going :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 8 2010, 10:31 AM~16827126
> *It is :biggrin:
> :h5: What up Seth. I hope ur ready for a bunch of rag questions i know im about to have :biggrin:
> It has a few rust issues, but none too bad. I got it from Fort Madison Iowa
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 8 2010, 08:53 AM~16827294
> *I like the direction you are going :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 8 2010, 08:31 AM~16827125
> *:wow: Nice houses in the background :biggrin:
> *


They're alright :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Cleaned it up a little yesterday. Check out these before and after pics

before :barf: 










After :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 8 2010, 01:46 PM~16829533
> *Cleaned it up a little yesterday. Check out these before and after pics
> 
> before  :barf:
> ...


Damn , what a difference!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 8 2010, 02:46 PM~16829533
> *Cleaned it up a little yesterday. Check out these before and after pics
> 
> before  :barf:
> ...


again how many pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

before but now after 1 pint left;;good work;;young man</span>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 8 2010, 12:31 PM~16827126
> * :h5: What up Seth. I hope ur ready for a bunch of rag questions i know im about to have :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:cheesy: nice deuce! looks pretty complete too!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 8 2010, 05:57 PM~16831719
> *again how many pumps. :biggrin:
> *


Just 1 pump. The power steering pump :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 8 2010, 08:42 PM~16833916
> *before but now after 1 pint left;;good work;;young  man</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2010, 03:57 AM~16836476
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 04:10 AM~16836504
> *:cheesy: nice deuce! looks pretty complete too!
> *


Ya its pretty complete beside the engine and tranny. I thought that was missing was the back bumper, but found bumper and all the brackets in in the trunk under alot of junk :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 9 2010, 08:16 AM~16837297
> *Just 1 pump. The power steering pump  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

i see your ready to get them hands dirty. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 9 2010, 08:14 AM~16837747
> *i see your ready to get them hands dirty. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yep. I plan on tearing it down this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

T T T


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 9 2010, 12:31 PM~16837876
> *Yep. I plan on tearing it down this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 9 2010, 10:31 AM~16837876
> *Yep. I plan on tearing it down this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 9 2010, 09:31 AM~16837876
> *Yep. I plan on tearing it down this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 9 2010, 08:16 AM~16837297
> *Just 1 pump. The power steering pump  :roflmao:
> *


 :run: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

What are your plans??? low rod?


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gonna be nice. rat that bitch and roll. shit I rolled mine like that for a while before I painted it :biggrin: 





































that bitch got jocked everywhere i drove it too


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 03:46 AM~16847199
> *gonna be nice. rat that bitch and roll. shit I rolled mine like that for a while before I painted it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Mar 9 2010, 06:20 PM~16843621
> *What are your plans??? low rod?
> *


Yesirrrr


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2010, 11:46 PM~16847199
> *gonna be nice. rat that bitch and roll. shit I rolled mine like that for a while before I painted it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 10 2010, 07:56 AM~16848068
> *Yesirrrr
> *


THATS GON BE FRESH :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 01:46 AM~16847199
> *gonna be nice. rat that bitch and roll. shit I rolled mine like that for a while before I painted it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Flash Back .. :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 09:38 AM~16849741
> *THATS GON BE FRESH :biggrin:
> *


Funky Fresh :roflmao:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats chucc i might slide threw sunday after i hit the swapmeet.


----------



## mr sal62 (Dec 14, 2009)

62 RAG


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 10 2010, 02:44 PM~16852228
> *whats chucc i might slide threw sunday after i hit the swapmeet.
> *


I almost forgot this sunday was the swap meet. See you there


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr sal62_@Mar 10 2010, 03:02 PM~16852370
> *62  RAG
> *


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS+Mar 7 2010, 07:26 PM~16823287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the help to :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

i see u CHUCC :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY+Mar 10 2010, 04:56 PM~16853437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Mar 10 2010, 08:02 PM~16855430
> *i see u CHUCC :nicoderm:
> *


Whats up Rida :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 11 2010, 10:22 AM~16859339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

rudy said it;; lol;;;lol;;lol;;lol


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 11 2010, 12:22 PM~16859339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There's just something special about unrestored current condition Chevrolets. uffin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so u got it off da fram now;;;??????????? right;;;wow


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@Mar 13 2010, 03:01 PM~16881283
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


u da man :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Sand Blaster time!!! hno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 14 2010, 11:34 AM~16886879
> *Sand Blaster time!!!  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


dam ***** you aint playn caint wait to start mine you the man :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

nice rag. how much extra stuff and work you got to do to make that LS1 work?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 15 2010, 07:38 AM~16894599
> *nice rag. how much extra stuff and work you got to do to make that LS1 work?
> *


Thanks. I still need alot of stuff before i can get the motor in and running like motor mounts, oil pan, headers, front brackets and pulleys. I have the stock wiring harness and computer, but i want to go witht he aftermarket one. I still need to find a tranny also.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

what the differnce between stock and aftermarket harness ad computer? what tranny is best to run? can you just got with a 700r4 2004r?


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

ttt :wow:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

i c u chucc getting bizzy


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 15 2010, 10:00 AM~16895881
> *what the differnce between stock and aftermarket harness ad computer? what tranny is best to run? can you just got with a 700r4 2004r?
> *


I just heard that the aftermarket harness makes the wiring alot easier and the computer is alot smaller so it easier to hide. But i also heard that the aftermarket harness will make ur car go faster bc ur wallet will be lighter. :biggrin: Not sure which tranny is the easiest.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:banghead: Can someone tell me how to get this molding off. Do these button just pop off or what?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey homie where did you pick that up. was it a good price?


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2010, 05:32 PM~16899082
> *:banghead: Can someone tell me how to get this molding off. Do these button just pop off or what?
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Its eazy just find the bottons with 3 screw that are located near the 3 corners of the snap trim molding. un screw them and then push hard on the molding they are on with clips. you may want to remove the stainless under the quarter window to make it eazyer :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2010, 04:31 PM~16899072
> *I just heard that the aftermarket harness makes the wiring alot easier and the computer is alot smaller so it easier to hide. But i also heard that the aftermarket harness will make ur car go faster bc ur wallet will be lighter.  :biggrin:  Not sure which tranny is the easiest.
> *


Chucc....What up homie ...No need for the big aftermarket expense. Take your OEM harness over to Turbo City in Orange and have Jim there modify it to make it stand alone. Cost about 300 max. He can remove all emission shit from it if desired. Your also might need to reprogram the ECU and thats about 250. It usually runs you about 500 together. Have you decided if your running fly by wire or throttle cable.....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 15 2010, 07:47 PM~16901477
> *Its eazy just find the bottons with 3 screw that are located near the 3 corners of the snap trim molding. un screw them and then push hard on the molding they are on with clips. you may want to remove the stainless under the quarter window to make it eazyer :biggrin:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 16 2010, 07:03 AM~16904973
> *Chucc....What up homie ...No need for the big aftermarket expense. Take your OEM harness over to Turbo City in Orange and have Jim there modify it to make it stand alone. Cost about 300 max. He can remove all emission shit from it if desired. Your also might need to reprogram the ECU and thats about 250. It usually runs you about 500 together. Have you decided if your running fly by wire or throttle cable.....
> *


Thanks homie. Im going to go to Orange and check them out. I was thinking about just using the throttle cable. What would you prefer? Im going to have to come by yalls shop one of these days and check yall out. Sounds like you been doing your homework on these LS's. You plan on putting one in one of ur rags?


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 16 2010, 07:26 AM~16905177
> *Thanks homie. Im going to go to Orange and check them out. I was thinking about just using the throttle cable. What would you prefer? Im going to have to come by yalls shop one of these days and check yall out. Sounds like you been doing your homework on these LS's. You plan on putting one in one of ur rags?
> *


yup......im a put one in the Ace. I just got done putting one in my K5 Blazer that's on Curlys Thread......I went fly by wire on that one because i used the 6.0 Escalade motor with a Magna Superchager. Remember if you use fly by wire u have to have the pedal and computer for it. So i'd go throttle on the Ace if i were you.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:26 AM~16905177
> *Thanks homie. Im going to go to Orange and check them out. I was thinking about just using the throttle cable. What would you prefer? Im going to have to come by yalls shop one of these days and check yall out. Sounds like you been doing your homework on these LS's. You plan on putting one in one of ur rags?
> *


JUST CUT THE DAM CAR PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOUR MY INSPIRATION BIG GUY :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 16 2010, 07:35 AM~16905237
> *yup......im a put one in the Ace. I just got done putting one in my K5 Blazer that's on Curlys Thread......I went fly by wire on that one because i used the 6.0 Escalade motor with a Magna Superchager. Remember if you use fly by wire u have to have the pedal and computer for it. So i'd go throttle on the Ace if i were you.
> *


I seen that K5. VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2010, 06:31 PM~16899072
> *I just heard that the aftermarket harness makes the wiring alot easier and the computer is alot smaller so it easier to hide. But i also heard that the aftermarket harness will make ur car go faster bc ur wallet will be lighter.  :biggrin:  Not sure which tranny is the easiest.
> *


We all use the 4L60 E trans with the LS motors out here. I have my 6.0 escalade motor for the 61 rag all I need is to get my trans and harness now.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 01:15 PM~16907907
> *We all use the 4L60 E trans with the LS motors out here. I have my 6.0 escalade motor for the 61 rag all I need is to get my trans and harness now.
> *


Can the 4L60E work with the stock wiring harness or will i need a seperate harness just for the tranny?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

See Chucc I told you your car is the start I want for my next project , let me know when you wanna part with the bubble....good luck on the rag build


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 16 2010, 03:21 PM~16907966
> *Can the 4L60E work with the stock wiring harness or will i need a seperate harness just for the tranny?
> *


Let me hit up John - LS1Wagon on here with the 60 wagon, he started running LS motors since early 2000 and I know that's what he runs in all his and he's doing mine too. I will tell him to post in here.


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

i see you :wow:


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 16 2010, 08:39 AM~16905268
> *JUST CUT THE DAM CAR PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOUR MY INSPIRATION BIG GUY  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 16 2010, 01:27 PM~16908027
> *See Chucc I told you your car is the start I want for my next project , let me know when you wanna part with the bubble....good luck on the rag build
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 01:47 PM~16908221
> *Let me hit up John - LS1Wagon on here with the 60 wagon, he started running LS motors since early 2000 and I know that's what he runs in all his and he's doing mine too. I will tell him to post in here.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16822476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     badass project!!


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 01:47 PM~16908221
> *Let me hit up John - LS1Wagon on here with the 60 wagon, he started running LS motors since early 2000 and I know that's what he runs in all his and he's doing mine too. I will tell him to post in here.
> *


Yes sir :biggrin: ..... The 4l60E will run with the stock harness. Has to be modified and Jim down at T.C. will reprogram the computer.


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2010, 04:31 PM~16899072
> *I just heard that the aftermarket harness makes the wiring alot easier and the computer is alot smaller so it easier to hide. But i also heard that the aftermarket harness will make ur car go faster bc ur wallet will be lighter.  :biggrin:  Not sure which tranny is the easiest.
> *


Aftermarket harness with computer runs about 2400. Stock harness modification and reprogramming computer runs about 500.00 Do the Math.... :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

I got a complete Painless Wiring LS1/4L60E & integrated chassis harness (part # 60608) for about $1200 after the $100 rebate, and spend <$100 for an ECU programed with 2002 camaro ls1 software
Painless removed the emissions and regear'ed for my axel and tire size for *FREE*


If anyone needs a *COMPLETE* harness (LS1/4L60E) with *ECU* shoot me an offer. (1998 Firebird LS1/4L60E )
perfect condition harness, great candidate to have re worked incase yours looking like it had better days...

just my 2 cents....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 16 2010, 07:14 PM~16911695
> *       badass project!!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 16 2010, 07:20 PM~16911772
> *Yes sir  :biggrin: ..... The 4l60E will run with the stock harness. Has to be modified and Jim down at T.C. will reprogram the computer.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@Mar 16 2010, 08:09 PM~16911600
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 16 2010, 01:21 PM~16907439
> *I seen that K5. VERY NICE!!!!
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 17 2010, 06:21 AM~16915082
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 17 2010, 11:39 AM~16917632
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Guess I gotta figure out how to mount these brackets :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16933340
> *Guess I gotta figure out how to mount these brackets  :dunno:
> *


What brackets??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 18 2010, 09:58 PM~16933967
> *What brackets??
> *


It ain't nut'n mess'n with the homie raw61ss


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc? hows the breakdown going? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 19 2010, 06:27 AM~16935545
> *whats good chucc? hows the breakdown going? :biggrin:
> *


Breakdown is mostly done. Gonna pull the gas tank tommorrow morning then hopefully drop it off at the sandblaster tomorrow.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Also just pick up a Hotchkis front sway bar at the Long Beach swap meet Sunday for $40 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 19 2010, 07:30 AM~16936075
> *Also just pick up a Hotchkis front sway bar at the Long Beach swap meet Sunday for $40 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Between you and seff you guys don't fk around! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 19 2010, 08:36 AM~16936640
> *:0
> 
> Between you and seff you guys don't fk around!  :wow:
> *


Chuc be come'n up at the swap meet first the digital dash for cheap now this :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:30 AM~16936075
> *Also just pick up a Hotchkis front sway bar at the Long Beach swap meet Sunday for $40 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a steal!


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

CHucc E Cheese.....What's up Big Homie....Got a 6.0 from 03 Escalade Block sitting there at the shop. Heads are fresh let me know if anyone needs it. Also got a 6.0 from 05 Tahoe, gas pedal , harnesses, computer .....Shoot me an offer...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 20 2010, 08:16 AM~16944814
> *CHucc E Cheese.....What's up Big Homie....Got a 6.0 from 03 Escalade Block sitting there at the shop. Heads are fresh let me know if anyone needs it. Also got a 6.0 from 05 Tahoe, gas pedal , harnesses, computer .....Shoot me an offer...
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 20 2010, 08:16 AM~16944814
> *CHucc E Cheese.....What's up Big Homie....Got a 6.0 from 03 Escalade Block sitting there at the shop. Heads are fresh let me know if anyone needs it. Also got a 6.0 from 05 Tahoe, gas pedal , harnesses, computer .....Shoot me an offer...
> *


 :0 :0 PM Sent


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 21 2010, 08:15 AM~16951883
> *:0  :0 PM Sent
> *


I got ya homie reply sent..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THAT SHIT IS CERTIFIED


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 11:46 AM~16952894
> *THAT SHIT IS CERTIFIED
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

after watching yours and skims build i had to buy a LS motor myself... Picked up a 6.0L! I need to stay off layitlow!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Post more pics!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 22 2010, 04:52 PM~16965031
> *Post more pics!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

DAMN, CERT!F!ED R!DAZ DO!NG THE DAMN THANG ON THESE BU!LDS GOOD LUCC HOM!E. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Mar 22 2010, 03:36 PM~16964861
> *after watching yours and skims build i had to buy a LS motor myself... Picked up a 6.0L! I need to stay off layitlow!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Mar 22 2010, 03:36 PM~16964861
> *after watching yours and skims build i had to buy a LS motor myself... Picked up a 6.0L! I need to stay off layitlow!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 22 2010, 03:52 PM~16965031
> *Post more pics!!!
> *


I will post more soon. Didnt get a chance to take it to the sandblaster.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Mar 22 2010, 08:22 PM~16968676
> * DAMN, CERT!F!ED R!DAZ DO!NG THE DAMN THANG ON THESE BU!LDS GOOD LUCC HOM!E.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We're trying to step it up for 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 23 2010, 10:35 AM~16973383
> *We're trying to step it up for 2010 :biggrin:
> *


and your accomplishing it quite well


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 24 2010, 07:57 AM~16984803
> *and your accomplishing it quite well
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 24 2010, 06:25 AM~16984104
> *whats good chucc
> *


Whats crackin Big John


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 09:22 AM~16869119
> *There's just something special about unrestored current condition Chevrolets. uffin:
> *


 hell fuckin yeah!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 23 2010, 09:34 AM~16973373
> *I will post more soon. Didnt get a chance to take it to the sandblaster.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 27 2010, 05:15 PM~17018713
> *
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Mar 22 2010, 05:36 PM~16964861
> *after watching yours and skims build i had to buy a LS motor myself... Picked up a 6.0L! I need to stay off layitlow!
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Dropped of the rag to get sandblasted today :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Also dropped off the homie Deesta's duece at the shop to get some work done.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn ***** u put that trailer to work today. :roflmao: muthafuckas gonna charge u for a set of new tires when you drop that bitch off.


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 27 2010, 11:12 PM~17021565
> *Also dropped off the homie Deesta's duece at the shop to get some work done.
> 
> 
> ...


Deestas Deuce looking tight....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

I need to start getting parts for when the car gets back from the blaster. So far i need 2 lower quarters, 4 floor braces that are under the front seat. We'll see how much more i need when it gets back. hno: 

Just picked up this trunk floor


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

primered the block getting it ready for some paint









I Also chromed the Fuel rail and got a shorter oil pickup tube


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 11:16 PM~17021583
> *damn ***** u put that trailer to work today. :roflmao: muthafuckas gonna charge u for a set of new tires when you drop that bitch off.
> *


Yep we were burned out. 2 trips from OC to Moreno Valley :420:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17024330
> *I need to start getting parts for when the car gets back from the blaster. So far i need 2 lower quarters, 4 floor braces that are under the front seat. We'll see how much more i need when it gets back. hno:
> 
> Just picked up this trunk floor
> ...


Shit...that sucker looks pretty solid, how is the trunk area hno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 28 2010, 04:02 PM~17025945
> *Shit...that sucker looks pretty solid, how is the trunk area  hno:
> *


The trunk floor is pretty much gone. I'll take more pics when it gets back. Did you end up using that lower trunk weathership area?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2010, 05:19 PM~17026086
> *The trunk floor is pretty much gone. I'll take more pics when it gets back. Did you end up using that lower trunk weathership area?
> *


I hated fuckin with the trunk channel....I think I'll pass on another deuce if thats fucked off mine was a bitch to replace.... :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Mar 28 2010, 04:19 PM~17026086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Mike :angry: You need to jump on that SS by Skim's pad :0 Easy fix..you should see what I'm workin with, probably make you sick :barf:


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2010, 12:10 AM~17021559
> *Dropped of the rag to get sandblasted today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2010, 12:57 PM~17024360
> *Yep we were burned out. 2 trips from OC to Moreno Valley :420:
> *


Ha haa u was knocced out on the 2nd trip and u talking bout trailering to the next vegas lrm show :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 06:29 PM~17027278
> *I hated fuckin with the trunk channel....I think I'll pass on another deuce if thats fucked off mine was a bitch to replace.... :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 28 2010, 08:32 PM~17028937
> *Nah...not yet..you don't happen to have any '64 parts layin around we can deal? :wow:
> 
> Floors and trunk are super solid  :cheesy: Quarters aren't perfect, but pretty good!
> ...


The only thing i have for a 64 in my garage is a the back glass for one, but you got a rag :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@Mar 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17029287
> *Ha haa u was knocced out on the 2nd trip and u talking bout trailering to the next vegas lrm show :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im driving my impala to vegas bruh :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 29 2010, 07:16 AM~17031923
> *The only thing i have for a 64 in my garage is a the back glass for one, but you got a rag :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

The body is gettin cut up soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17028937
> *Man, Mike :angry:  You need to jump on that SS by Skim's pad  :0  Easy fix..you should see what I'm workin with, probably make you sick  :barf:
> *


 is it a rag :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 29 2010, 12:15 PM~17034363
> *:biggrin:
> 
> The body is gettin cut up soon.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 29 2010, 01:23 PM~17034963
> *whats good chucc.
> *


Just chilling waiting on this car to get back from the sandblaster so i can really get to work


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2010, 12:55 PM~17024348
> *primered the block getting it ready for some paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 30 2010, 12:21 PM~17045275
> *Just chilling waiting on this car to get back from the sandblaster so i can really get to work
> *


Pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good balla :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

CERT!F!ED RAG


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Chuccc....you see what i see.....under all the harness....
6.0 with magna Supercharger...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 2 2010, 01:10 AM~17073440
> *Chuccc....you see what i see.....under all the harness....
> 6.0 with magna Supercharger...
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 08:17 AM~17073990
> *:0
> *




:thumbsdown: get a turbo!


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 2 2010, 05:20 AM~17074155
> *:thumbsdown:  get a turbo!
> *


Why get a turbo when a cam and 100 shot of NOS gives me way over 600hp....More than enough....


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 2 2010, 05:20 AM~17074155
> *:thumbsdown:  get a turbo!
> *


You post what you got. I post what I got and at the end I guarantee you im gonna see you at the end of the track. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Chucc sorry for getting your topic off but i just felt a hater......Maybe I should just post all my RAGS for him huh....  58,61,63,66, k5 Blazer nothing but Rags no blind spots


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 1 2010, 11:10 PM~17073440
> *Chuccc....you see what i see.....under all the harness....
> 6.0 with magna Supercharger...
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC+Apr 2 2010, 07:11 AM~17074796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn son...one rag for each day of the week...I like it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 2 2010, 07:12 AM~17074811
> *Chucc sorry for getting your topic off but i just felt a hater......Maybe I should just post all my RAGS for him huh....   58,61,63,66, k5 Blazer nothing but Rags no blind spots
> *


you need at least one hard top. come get this ace bubble for that rag ace :biggrin: :x: :roflmao:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:11 AM~17074796
> *You post what you got. I post what I got and at the end I guarantee you im gonna see you at the end of the track. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Wow man I am not hating man jesus. I just prefer a turbo over a super charger. I am not going to sit here and try to compare dicks but you jumped to conclusions very fast and were very quick to brag about your good fortune.


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 2 2010, 07:39 AM~17075063
> *:0
> damn son...one rag for each day of the week...I like it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir......2 short but soon.....


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 2 2010, 07:42 AM~17075092
> *you need at least one hard top. come get this ace bubble for that rag ace :biggrin:  :x:  :roflmao:
> *


It's on its way 63 SS 409 p/w tilt....









































just paypal'd this one....


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont mind the fender emblems. It's not a 327. Dude had the 409 in the trunk cuz it would smoke......So he put a 327 with Camel Hump Fuelie heads


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:41 PM~17080304
> *Dont mind the fender emblems. It's not a 327. Dude had the 409 in the trunk cuz it would smoke......So he put a 327 with Camel Hump Fuelie heads
> *



jesus christ... how many cars do you have and is your work accepting resumes.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17080304
> *Dont mind the fender emblems. It's not a 327. Dude had the 409 in the trunk cuz it would smoke......So he put a 327 with Camel Hump Fuelie heads
> *


Looks like you are more into hot rods :0


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 2 2010, 07:19 PM~17081303
> *Looks like you are more into hot rods  :0
> *


Not at all homie...I like toys...One thing I do guarantee you I fucken hate hydraulics. Had them since I was 15


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 2 2010, 07:19 PM~17081303
> *Looks like you are more into hot rods  :0
> *


Rag's are like CD's in the bank homie....Let em' sit and they will bring interest. Hot rods i dont dig i been a rider since i was 14. Im now 33 but if I put a 3k engine in my car thats gonna double the value SHIT IM ALL FOR IT. You know them white dudes like them Impalas on LS1's and Billet/Aluminum wheels.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

YOUR NEXT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Apr 3 2010, 03:26 PM~17086855
> *YOUR NEXT
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 2 2010, 05:40 PM~17080294
> *It's on its  way 63 SS 409 p/w tilt....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 3 2010, 01:40 AM~17083542
> *Not at all homie...I like toys...One thing I do guarantee you I fucken hate hydraulics. Had them since I was 15
> *




Yeah he had juice for a long time in all his car's, so u should still luv hydros :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC+Apr 2 2010, 05:40 PM~17080294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosign


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats up chucc


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 3 2010, 04:02 PM~17087052
> *Yeah he had juice for a long time in all his car's, so u should still luv hydros  :biggrin:
> *


Alright I guess I still do like Hydros....Just hate the Gear Oil mixture Meme use to give me..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 2 2010, 06:30 PM~17080780
> *jesus christ... how many cars do you have and is your work accepting resumes.
> *


Yup always accepting resumes.....Post up pick your corner.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 3 2010, 01:44 AM~17083558
> *Rag's are like CD's in the bank homie....Let em' sit and they will bring interest. Hot rods i dont dig i been a rider since i was 14. Im now 33 but if I put a 3k engine in my car thats gonna double the value SHIT IM ALL FOR IT. You know them white dudes like them Impalas on LS1's and Billet/Aluminum wheels.
> *


Hell yeah...that's what my boy was tellin me recently..so I sold the wagon picked up a vert :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 4 2010, 03:32 AM~17090766
> *Yup always accepting resumes.....Post up pick your corner.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 4 2010, 03:30 AM~17090761
> *Alright I guess I still do like Hydros.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 5 2010, 07:15 AM~17099292
> *:wow:
> *


What up Loc :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

Should be coming bac from the sand blaster any day :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@Apr 6 2010, 07:33 PM~17117750
> *Should be coming bac from the sand blaster any day  :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

S :biggrin: I :biggrin: X :biggrin: T :biggrin: Y

T :0 W :0 O


R :wave: A :wave: G


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts up Chucc


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 11:12 AM~17134850
> *wuts up Chucc
> *


 :0 

Who needs a tail panel? :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 11:12 AM~17134850
> *wuts up Chucc
> *


What crackin homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 8 2010, 06:34 PM~17138566
> *:0
> 
> Who needs a tail panel?  :wow:
> *


 :wave: :yes: You chop that duece up?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 8 2010, 07:34 PM~17138566
> *:0
> 
> Who needs a tail panel?  :wow:
> *


i need the trunk cove :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17139513
> *i need the trunk cove :biggrin:
> *


There's a clean one at the junk yard we're going to next week


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 08:23 PM~17140055
> *There's a clean one at the junk yard we're going to next week
> *


How clean?? I got dibs?? haha :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Picked the car up today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17155833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

couple more pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

You sure you need a tail panel??


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Apr 10 2010, 10:25 PM~17156592
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 09:23 PM~17140055
> *There's a clean one at the junk yard we're going to next week
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

still looks pretty solid homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 07:50 AM~17158842
> *still looks pretty solid homie
> *


Ya its not too bad. It has a little rust on the lower quarters, trunk and some holes over the floor braces. All that should be fixed within the next couple of weeks. Starting on it monday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:07 AM~17159637
> *Ya its not too bad. It has a little rust on the lower quarters, trunk and some holes over the floor braces. All that should be fixed within the next couple of weeks. Starting on it monday :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Apr 11 2010, 10:07 AM~17159637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats god chucc. i c your about to go full blast now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 12 2010, 10:07 AM~17168720
> *whats god chucc. i c your about to go full blast now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup. Ima try. The car is at the body shop geting the rust taking care of right now. should have it back in a couple of weeks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2010, 08:41 AM~17167815
> *And rust on the tail panel. Someone (cough cough Mr Gee) is supposed to be hooking me up with one
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I want to make sure I cut it out right  

Should be workin on cuttin the rest of this Deuce up this afternoon :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 13 2010, 09:47 AM~17178834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 07:50 AM~17158842
> *still looks pretty solid homie
> *


does it still look solid?? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 14 2010, 04:50 PM~17194355
> *does it still look solid?? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You bracing it?? :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 05:10 PM~17194547
> *You bracing it??  :wow:
> *


More pics of the rear seat pan :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 05:11 PM~17194555
> *More pics of the rear seat pan  :wow:
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 14 2010, 06:22 PM~17194665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 14 2010, 05:22 PM~17194653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 07:39 PM~17196649
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 14 2010, 04:51 PM~17194376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the floors?? :dunno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 15 2010, 07:40 AM~17200424
> *What was wrong with the floors??  :dunno:
> *


They looks pretty good in that pic, but there were holes over all the braces. I took a before pic, but accidentally deleted it. :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 15 2010, 09:40 AM~17200424
> *What was wrong with the floors??  :dunno:
> *


the only way to patch those rockers right the floors gotta be out of the way, perfect time to put in brand new floors  

damn chucc u getting it done with a quickness


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 15 2010, 07:56 AM~17200533
> *the only way to patch those rockers right the floors gotta be out of the way, perfect time to put in brand new floors
> 
> damn chucc u getting it done with a quickness
> *


The rockers were pretty shot where the braces go. The rockers should be done today and the floors tommorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:00 AM~17200566
> *The rockers were pretty shot where the braces go. The rockers should be done today and the floors tommorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up!


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 15 2010, 07:56 AM~17200533
> *the only way to patch those rockers right the floors gotta be out of the way, perfect time to put in brand new floors
> 
> damn chucc u getting it done with a quickness
> *


That's cuz chucc be ballin.....He must a found the right corner this new year....lolll :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 15 2010, 08:01 AM~17200573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:13 AM~17201237
> *That's cuz chucc be ballin.....He must a found the right corner this new year....lolll :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 15 2010, 02:14 PM~17204040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Better stay away from mine Chucc....lol... :roflmao: if no im a :machinegun:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 14 2010, 05:50 PM~17194355
> *does it still look solid?? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yep where ever them floors at they still solid.....it was the rockers that were shitty :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

thats how mine are mike.. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Damn you crazy!! I would close your doors, get an even gap back on the jam if it isn't and brace across the door opening. You don't want to weld the floors in if the body is tweak'd upwards. Otherwise looking good!!


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

your floors are just like his


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Apr 16 2010, 06:35 AM~17210866
> *your floors are just like his
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Those rockers are more solid though


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 16 2010, 07:01 AM~17211041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Those rockers are more solid though
> *


This is my dilemna..if the rockers are solid how much bracing does it need? 

My worry is the trunk area as I want the trunk mounts to line up good for the quarter work. Should I brake wheel well to wheel well in the trunk? Or is that necessary? :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 09:28 AM~17211304
> *This is my dilemna..if the rockers are solid how much bracing does it need?
> 
> 
> *


i would always do windshield post back so when you weld everything back together it stays square. U would not believe how much these rags flex. last thing u want is to weld in everything and the doors not line up. Its like cutting the top off an egg shell end comparing it to a regular egg.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2010, 07:32 AM~17211347
> *i would always do windshield post back so when you weld everything back together it stays square. U would not believe how much these rags flex. last thing u want is to weld in everything and the doors not line up. Its like cutting the top off an egg shell end comparing it to a regular egg.
> *


Yeah, I hear ya


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 17 2010, 06:22 AM~17219824
> *Look at Chucc stair'n down the rag, he just can't wait  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

What up Chucc....Got a lS6 from the CTS-V Caddy.....lot's of power.... :biggrin: ...Going up for sale soon. I might just put it in the trey but undecided. Let me know if anyones interested.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17221852
> *What up Chucc....Got a lS6 from the CTS-V Caddy.....lot's of power.... :biggrin: ...Going up for sale soon. I might just put it in the trey but undecided. Let me know if anyones interested.
> *


I want it :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

How much does that LS6 gonna run for??? $$$


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Still undecided......But it aint cheap i'll post pics tomorrow......Cheapest one on Ebay is like 8g's. Caddy CTS-V LS6 is a beast of it's own. Suppose to smoke vets.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17243138
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Fuck it 63's going under the knife got 2 months to finish LS6 swap and Air Ride with monster lock up....Gonna try to bust out for Klique Picnic


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 20 2010, 01:18 AM~17244013
> *Fuck it 63's going under the knife got 2 months to finish LS6 swap and Air Ride with monster lock up....Gonna try to bust out for Klique Picnic
> *




pics or it didnt happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17244013
> *Fuck it 63's going under the knife got 2 months to finish LS6 swap and Air Ride with monster lock up....Gonna try to bust out for Klique Picnic
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 21 2010, 08:27 AM~17258153
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wattup Big John. You going to the JusDipn picnic this weekend?


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good wit u chucc ? yeah im b out their. what magnaflow mufflers yall running im about to buy some but dont no the part # for them.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 21 2010, 08:49 AM~17258340
> *whats good wit u chucc ? yeah im b out their. what magnaflow mufflers yall running im about to buy some but dont no the part # for them.
> *


Sorry, I have no idea what part # my magnaflows are.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 18 2010, 07:10 PM~17231761
> *Still undecided......But it aint cheap i'll post pics tomorrow......Cheapest one on Ebay is like 8g's. Caddy CTS-V LS6 is a beast of it's own. Suppose to smoke vets.....
> *


You got any LS oil pans laying around??? :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

dont forget the internal rocker reinforcement that goes inside the rocker panel verts have this piece which is missed alot when people replace rockers etc :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17261786
> *You got any LS oil pans laying around??? :biggrin:
> *


Yes I do ....what yr do you need.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17262198
> *Yes I do ....what yr do you need.
> *


2000 and up corvette or camaro oil pan :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 17 2010, 01:31 PM~17221852
> *What up Chucc....Got a lS6 from the CTS-V Caddy.....lot's of power.... :biggrin: ...Going up for sale soon. I might just put it in the trey but undecided. Let me know if anyones interested.
> *


how much


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 23 2010, 08:13 AM~17279843
> *how  much
> *


How is the 46 coming along? I heard Curly already started hooking it up


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Fast ass :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 23 2010, 07:43 PM~17284908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ***** SLOW DOWN YOU MAKING US PO FOLKS LOOK BAD.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin: KEEP DO'N THE DAMN THANG......


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking real good homie keep the pics coming


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16822476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this a 5.3 or 6.0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17297284
> *this a 5.3 or 6.0
> *


vettes gonna be a 6.0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63+Apr 25 2010, 03:25 PM~17296651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 !


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Apr 25 2010, 02:25 PM~17296651
> *DAM ***** SLOW DOWN YOU MAKING US PO FOLKS LOOK BAD.
> *


x3


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 26 2010, 12:13 AM~17300774
> *vettes gonna be a 6.0
> *


Just looked like a steel block


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 26 2010, 08:29 PM~17312062
> *Just looked like a steel block
> *


its the stroke of the crank that makes the big difference(no ****)


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 25 2010, 03:10 PM~17297284
> *this a 5.3 or 6.0
> *


5.3


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 08:50 PM~17312426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This guy....Imma have to send you mine to finish too.....






At your expense :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 08:44 PM~17312332
> *5.3
> *


I stand corrected Kutty :happysad:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

nice!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 25 2010, 02:24 PM~17296994
> *Looking real good homie keep the pics coming
> *


Thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17312592
> *This guy....Imma have to send you mine to finish too.....
> At your expense  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 26 2010, 08:27 PM~17313012
> *nice!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc. i c th duce is sooting right along as it should when your ballin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 27 2010, 08:43 AM~17317323
> *whats good chucc. i c th duce is sooting right along as it should when your ballin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aint no ballin over here. Just trying to keep it moving so i dont get frustrated with it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Apr 25 2010, 01:46 PM~17296747
> *:biggrin: KEEP DO'N THE DAMN THANG......
> *


Wats crackin Doughboy? How's that tre coming along?


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

i fill on getting frustrated :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 28 2010, 06:29 AM~17328338
> *i fill on getting frustrated :biggrin:
> *


The plan is to take the body off the frame this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:12 AM~17329874
> *The plan is to take the body off the frame this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: GO CHUCC GO


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

go ahead and show them how to put it together in the backyard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 28 2010, 10:37 AM~17330681
> *:sprint: GO CHUCC GO
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 27 2010, 09:43 AM~17317323
> *whats good chucc. i c th duce is sooting right along as it should when your ballin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 you always talkin about ballin you must be rich because if u talk about it then you must be doing it, cant wait to see that 69     :sprint:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2010, 12:01 AM~17312606
> *I stand corrected Kutty :happysad:
> *


Same shit I got its just way eaisier to say ls1 most ppl don't know if I had to tell everyone mine is a l59 with ls1 intake and blah blah blha what tanny are u running though I'm haviin issues let me know


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

i wish i was ballin . she will b done in do time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 28 2010, 09:27 PM~17337503
> *Same shit I got its just way eaisier to say ls1 most ppl don't know if I had to tell everyone mine is a l59 with ls1 intake and blah blah blha what tanny are u running though I'm haviin issues let me know
> *


True, Im just used to called them all LS1's :biggrin: Im still debating on the tranny, but i think i might go witht he 4l60E.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 29 2010, 06:45 AM~17339091
> *i wish i was ballin :biggrin:
> *



:yes: Don't We All


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up deesta. after seeing chucc and rawsixtyone pages im get of my as and go put some parts on the low low sat :biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice find on that duece rag Chucc :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17342495
> *what up deesta. after seeing chucc and rawsixtyone  pages im get of my as and go put some parts on the low low sat  :biggrin:
> *


That's the bizzness :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

i been lazy looking at chucc and saduce and rawsixtyone , shit i got to get bizzy. tyall got me motivated. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Chucc what's good homie Deuce is looking good....I got an extra harness and ECM for LS1/LS6 to plug and play. Get at me if you need it.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 29 2010, 05:08 PM~17344566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 29 2010, 04:10 PM~17344580
> *i been lazy looking at chucc and saduce and rawsixtyone , shit i got to get bizzy. tyall got me motivated. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 29 2010, 06:35 PM~17345982
> *Chucc what's good homie Deuce is looking good....I got an extra harness and ECM for  LS1/LS6 to plug and play. Get at me if you need it.
> *


Ya i need that. :biggrin: Whats up with he oil pan?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2010, 07:46 PM~17346965
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats good chuck


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 27 2010, 10:03 AM~17317522
> *Wats crackin Doughboy? How's that tre coming along?
> *


  ST!LL COM!NG ALONG NOT AS QU!CC AS YOUR RAG DUECE ! JUST GOTTA "HUSTLE HARDER" AND WHEEL AND DEAL W!TH BEAR A L!L B!T :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Apr 29 2010, 01:32 PM~17343066
> *Nice find on that duece rag Chucc  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: deesta, CHUCC, SIX1RAG 


:wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Almost time to assemble my body cart :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2010, 05:42 PM~17355154
> *Almost time to assemble my body cart :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Apr 30 2010, 05:30 PM~17354579
> *  ST!LL COM!NG ALONG NOT AS QU!CC AS YOUR RAG DUECE ! JUST GOTTA "HUSTLE HARDER" AND WHEEL AND DEAL W!TH BEAR A L!L B!T :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 29 2010, 05:08 PM~17344566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMIT THATS IT I CANT TAKE NO MORE IMA SELL KISAS 59 RAG AND DO MA 61 RAG WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@May 2 2010, 04:27 PM~17366271
> *DAMIT THATS IT I CANT TAKE NO MORE IMA SELL KISAS 59 RAG AND DO MA 61 RAG WHAT YOU THINK.
> *


you'll be single, lol.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 2 2010, 01:34 PM~17366297
> *you'll be single, lol.
> *


I THINK WORST DEAD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

U MUST B WORKING ON THE RIDE TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@May 2 2010, 12:27 PM~17366271
> *DAMIT THATS IT I CANT TAKE NO MORE IMA SELL KISAS 59 RAG AND DO MA 61 RAG WHAT YOU THINK.
> *


Kisa will :guns: :buttkick: :ninja: :twak: :machinegun: you


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@May 2 2010, 12:35 PM~17366308
> *I THINK WORST DEAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 2 2010, 01:32 PM~17366576
> *U MUST B WORKING ON THE RIDE TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 3 2010, 06:29 AM~17371652
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

T T T


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc u get the car on the body dolly


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

We pulled the body off the frame today 










Frame on the way to get powder coated next week


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 4 2010, 06:49 AM~17385426
> *whats good chucc u get the car on the body dolly
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

moving along nicely.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

PUTT!NG !N WORK ON THAT DUECE.....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+May 4 2010, 04:53 PM~17390721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

u getting the job moving . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PUTTING IN DA BIG WORK;;U GUYS CATCH UP WITH UR GRIND


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 5 2010, 02:00 PM~17401357
> *u getting the job moving . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im trying :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 5 2010, 02:01 PM~17401364
> *PUTTING IN  DA BIG WORK;;U GUYS  CATCH UP WITH UR GRIND
> *


Im gonna have to grind alot more to finish it :x:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17405054
> *Im gonna have to grind alot more to finish it  :x:
> *


yep


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt fo da baller of the year


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 09:15 PM~17414917
> *ttt fo da baller of the year
> *


x2


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 09:15 PM~17414917
> *ttt fo da baller of the year
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 4 2010, 05:53 PM~17390721
> *moving along nicely.
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

WHATS GOOD CHUCC. U GT EVERY BODY THINKING U BALLIN. HOW CAN B DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: DON MEGA


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER+May 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17409769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH YEAH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

just here chillin :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Lb swapmeet later this morn :biggrin: parts time


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 4 2010, 05:48 PM~17389769
> *We pulled the body off the frame today
> 
> 
> ...


 Good start homie nice rag!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 9 2010, 03:54 AM~17432973
> *Lb swapmeet later this morn  :biggrin: parts time
> *


What y'all come up on


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+May 9 2010, 07:39 PM~17438352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: Didn't come up on nothing this time


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up homie :wave:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 10 2010, 03:58 PM~17446458
> *whats up homie :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@May 10 2010, 06:28 PM~17448004
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Cube in A Rag Tre 





 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 11 2010, 05:15 PM~17458124
> *Cube in A Rag Tre
> 
> 
> ...


Cube is all way's in the tray RAGSSSS! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chapsss88_@May 12 2010, 04:00 PM~17468617
> *Cube is all way's in the tray RAGSSSS! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: And Rag Deuces


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 12 2010, 05:11 PM~17470124
> *:yes: And Rag Deuces
> *


And Rag Aces :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 12 2010, 07:39 PM~17471134
> *And Rag Aces :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



And rag 4's :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up chucc :biggrin: ? i c u deesta


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chapsss88+May 12 2010, 05:00 PM~17468617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:around: :run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts crackin Chucc


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17490706
> *wuts crackin Chucc
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17490706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 14 2010, 10:54 AM~17490377
> *what up chucc :biggrin: ? i c u deesta
> *


Whats crackin witcha Big John


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 14 2010, 02:22 PM~17491760
> *Just waiting for the weekend to start  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Shiiiiitt mine started 3 days ago :420:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good wit the project


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 15 2010, 06:11 AM~17497123
> *whats good wit the project
> *


Coming along good


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

I see you doing it big cuzz


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pm me ya number Chucc.....



Imma go by the shop in a min and check on that part


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@May 16 2010, 04:02 PM~17507793
> *I see you doing it big cuzz
> *


 :nono:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 05:42 AM~17513142
> *pm me ya number Chucc.....
> Imma go by the shop in a min and check on that part
> *


PM Sent :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 17 2010, 08:26 AM~17514471
> *PM Sent  :h5:
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 15 2010, 05:11 AM~17497123
> *whats good wit the project
> *


Didnt do much this weekend. Just getting the frame ready for the powder coater


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Let me know if them pics will work....if not I know where another one is


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DUKE 714_@May 16 2010, 05:02 PM~17507793
> *I see you doing it big cuzz
> *


ok!!!!!! its big duke now caddy must be done :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 03:21 PM~17518659
> *Let me know if them pics will work....if not I know where another one is
> *


That one will work :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

WHAT'S GOOD CHUCC ! JUST LEFT THE SHOP WE GETT!NG THE TRE GO!NG JUST WA!T!NG ON SOME PARTS 2 GET CHROMED AND FRAME WRAPPED AND POWDER COATED TRY!NG 2 CATCH UP 2 YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 13 2010, 11:40 AM~17476435
> *And rag 4's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and Rag Deuces


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up wt it chucc :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@May 19 2010, 05:51 PM~17544696
> *WHAT'S GOOD CHUCC ! JUST LEFT THE SHOP WE GETT!NG THE TRE GO!NG JUST WA!T!NG ON SOME PARTS 2 GET CHROMED AND FRAME WRAPPED AND POWDER COATED TRY!NG 2 CATCH UP 2 YOU. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 17 2010, 04:48 PM~17518334
> *Didnt do much this weekend. Just getting the frame ready for the powder coater
> 
> 
> *


some progress is better than no progress


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

do that chit so I can roll wit ya when I visit out there....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2010, 05:23 AM~17560310
> *some progress is better than no progress
> *


True :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2010, 07:50 AM~17561422
> *do that chit so I can roll wit ya when I visit out there....
> *


I still got the 61 if the deuce aint ready :biggrin: You should be receiving that package today :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2010, 08:57 AM~17561496
> *I still got the 61 if the deuce aint ready :biggrin: You should be receiving that package today  :h5:
> *


aight


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2010, 07:57 AM~17561496
> *I still got the 61 if the deuce aint ready :biggrin: You should be receiving that package today  :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2010, 08:23 AM~17350450
> *Ya i need that.  :biggrin: Whats up with he oil pan?
> *


 :thumbsup: gm performance sells a oil pan for ls conversion


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 22 2010, 11:03 PM~17573910
> *:thumbsup: gm performance sells a oil pan for ls conversion
> *




http://www.superchevyperformance.com/product_p/19212593.htm


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+May 22 2010, 08:03 PM~17573910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

What's good Chucc got the box will get it cut out and shipped by tues


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 23 2010, 10:54 AM~17577513
> *:thumbsup:
> Wattup Mr Gee :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


What Up Chucc??? :cheesy: 

What kind of brake lines you runnin on the rag? What did you use on the '61? I want to get some on order for this frame asap :0


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 23 2010, 05:14 PM~17579736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:wave: WHAT'S GOOD CHUCC??


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Firewall is done and ready for paint. Filled in a couple more holes

After


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow: :worship:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Put'N in work


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you doin your own body work


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 26 2010, 11:25 AM~17611129
> *you doin your own body work
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 26 2010, 11:25 AM~17611129
> *you doin your own body work
> *


Naw. I got a bodyman doing it. I wish i could do my own body work though. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17611598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

my ***** chucc puttin hard work the rag is comig along :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@May 26 2010, 12:50 PM~17612122
> *my ***** chucc puttin hard work the rag is comig along :thumbsup:
> *


Im just trying to keep up with the bodyman. Trying to keep the parts coming as he's working. :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

thats rite i got to start back on the 9 i been playing. play time over now


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: deesta, Big John 69, CHUCC

What up locsta's :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up deesta. i c how yall putting it down :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 26 2010, 12:58 PM~17611498
> *Naw. I got a bodyman doing it. I wish i could do my own body work though. :biggrin:
> *


fuck that, body work is hard as fuck! Car is looking bad ass, finding a good body man and painter makes a project go so much smoother.


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+May 26 2010, 12:58 PM~17611498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 26 2010, 01:54 PM~17612174
> *Im just trying to keep up with the bodyman. Trying to keep the parts coming as he's working. :biggrin:
> *


I got you


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking good homie


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

What it dew big homie


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 26 2010, 01:08 PM~17611650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get down on that 62 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 26 2010, 10:38 PM~17618593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Not Guilty :biggrin: Oops I mean Mr Case Dismissed :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Just dropped the frame off at the powdercoaters today :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Let my daughter take the 61 for a ride :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 28 2010, 07:20 PM~17636562
> *
> 
> Wattup homie. Parts will be here monday  :h5:
> *


 Cool let me know if its not what you need and I'll send you a package back


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17636581
> *Let my daughter take the 61 for a ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Rides looking good


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17636581
> *Let my daughter take the 61 for a ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SHIT I DROVE MY BROTHERS 62 BEFORE I TURNED 16







:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 26 2010, 02:19 PM~17612425
> *fuck that, body work is hard as fuck! Car is looking bad ass, finding a good body man and painter makes a project go so much smoother.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 28 2010, 06:25 PM~17636599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wattup homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up chucc


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top for the homie Chucc :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17636581
> *Let my daughter take the 61 for a ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody gotta do it :0


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc and deesta


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 28 2010, 10:22 PM~17636581
> *Let my daughter take the 61 for a ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


first car I ever drove was an 84 cutlass with switches when I was 11.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up chucc what that rag like.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: certified makeing da san berdino show sunday;real talk


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17679985
> *wut up chucc what that rag like.....
> *


Slowing moving. Got that part Tuesday. Just what i needed. Good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2010, 07:29 AM~17684073
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: certified makeing da san berdino  show  sunday;real talk
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2010, 08:29 AM~17684073
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: certified makeing da san berdino  show  sunday;real talk
> *


YEP


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 2 2010, 02:04 PM~17676443
> *whats good chucc and deesta
> *


Same o thang loc, whats up :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:34 AM~17684137
> *Slowing moving. Got that part Tuesday. Just what i needed. Good looking out  :thumbsup:
> *


cool shit glad I could help


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Picking up my frame 2morrow morning :x:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

look at this balla :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 4 2010, 12:03 PM~17696675
> *Picking up my frame 2morrow morning  :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 4 2010, 01:03 PM~17696675
> *Picking up my frame 2morrow morning  :x:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

no frame today :angry: Frame was powdercoated the wrong color :twak:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 5 2010, 12:48 PM~17703567
> *no frame today :angry: Frame was powdercoated the wrong color  :twak:
> *


Wait, how the hell does it get the wrong color?? :buttkick: :banghead: 

They must have been :420:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 5 2010, 12:51 PM~17703581
> *Wait, how the hell does it get the wrong color??  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> They must have been  :420:
> *


Thats the same thing i thought.  But oh well, guess i gotta wait another couple of days.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17705677
> *whats good chucc
> *


Whats up Big John


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 5 2010, 09:26 PM~17705988
> *Thats the same thing i thought.   But oh well, guess i gotta wait another couple of days.
> *



:twak: THAT SUCCS MAN ! CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE !T THOUGH KEEP DO!NG YOUR THANG W!TH TH!S DUECE RAG AND !'LL TRY 2 KEEP UP. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 5 2010, 09:26 PM~17705988
> *Thats the same thing i thought.   But oh well, guess i gotta wait another couple of days.
> *


ARE U GETTING A DISCOUNT NOW


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

west up Chucc whats good :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Jun 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17706048
> *:twak: THAT SUCCS MAN ! CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE !T THOUGH KEEP DO!NG YOUR THANG W!TH TH!S DUECE RAG AND !'LL TRY 2 KEEP UP. :biggrin:
> *


Its all good. They said when you put powdercoated clear over powdercoated metallic, the powder coat clear lightens the color like 20%. Thats why the color was so different. Its getting redone and should be be done tomorrow by 10am.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 7 2010, 07:49 AM~17715731
> *Its all good. They said when you put powdercoated clear over powdercoated metallic, the powder coat clear lightens the color like 20%. Thats why the color was so different. Its getting redone and should be be done tomorrow by 10am.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 AM~17715731
> *Its all good. They said when you put powdercoated clear over powdercoated metallic, the powder coat clear lightens the color like 20%. Thats why the color was so different. Its getting redone and should be be done tomorrow by 10am.
> *


4 SURE KEEP US POSTED CHUCC HOPE !T COMES OUT COOL TH!S T!ME.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 5 2010, 01:48 PM~17703567
> *no frame today :angry: Frame was powdercoated the wrong color  :twak:
> *


Y IN THE HEAL YOU DIDNT TELL ME IM GOING UP THERE 2MARROW


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jun 7 2010, 06:38 PM~17721733
> *Y IN THE HEAL YOU DIDNT TELL ME IM GOING UP THERE 2MARROW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good lookin, but its already gettin fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 7 2010, 08:02 PM~17722855
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: good lookin, but its already gettin fixed. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey chucc whos doing ur powder coating?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2010, 08:52 AM~17727002
> *hey chucc whos doing ur powder coating?
> *


Advance Finishing Systems 
(951) 788-1847


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 9 2010, 08:13 AM~17736412
> *Advance Finishing Systems
> (951) 788-1847
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

how is the rag comin along :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

in da game :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Jun 10 2010, 06:09 AM~17747292
> *in da game :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 10 2010, 05:48 AM~17747175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW..super nice Chucc!! :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 10 2010, 09:48 AM~17747175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck! :wow:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

frame is looking good. :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jun 10 2010, 08:24 AM~17747878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how we feel but he taking it bac to get it powdercoated blac, he ain't feeling the grey :angry:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

ha ha :happysad:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Jun 10 2010, 04:23 PM~17751927
> *ha ha :happysad:
> *



:uh: Guess that's how ya'll balla's do it huh :dunno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jun 10 2010, 03:07 PM~17751789
> *That's how we feel but he taking it bac to get it powdercoated blac, he ain't feeling the grey  :angry:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jun 10 2010, 05:22 PM~17752928
> *:uh:  Guess that's how ya'll balla's do it huh  :dunno:
> *


this is how ballas do it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17754186
> *this is how ballas do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jun 10 2010, 06:22 PM~17752928
> *:uh:  Guess that's how ya'll balla's do it huh  :dunno:
> *


ask your self  :buttkick:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Jun 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17754186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















New powdercoater just pic the frame up he was confused said the frame already looked good.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jun 11 2010, 09:58 AM~17759809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but we know Chucc's got a vision of how it should be


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2010, 10:12 AM~17759925
> *Yeah, but we know Chucc's got a vision of how it should be
> *


EXACTLY!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2010, 11:12 AM~17759925
> *Yeah, but we know Chucc's got a vision of how it should be
> *


yea in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 11 2010, 10:53 AM~17760205
> *yea in my garage :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 11 2010, 11:53 AM~17760205
> *yea in my garage :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jun 11 2010, 11:12 AM~17759925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats craccin chucc


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 10 2010, 09:38 PM~17755091
> *:0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jun 11 2010, 10:58 AM~17759809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :happysad: :run: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 10 2010, 06:48 AM~17747175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOK!NG GOOD CHUCC......


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

CHUCC is a top notch cat. Nice choppin it up with ya about the LS1....good luck, cant wait to see this whip hit the streets


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16822464
> *Some stuff ive bought for it
> 
> 
> ...



whats the part number on this column?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20+Jun 12 2010, 04:59 PM~17769856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2010, 07:45 PM~17787951
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 16 2010, 03:43 PM~17806211
> *whats good chucc
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider+Jun 14 2010, 06:53 PM~17787255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Going to the body shop sometime today. :x: Will take some pics of the progress.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

not much to update. Here's a couple of pic of the passenger side quarter before


















Test fitting the new lower quarters.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Check it out Regal Ryda :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 18 2010, 12:30 PM~17825521
> *Check it out Regal Ryda :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad Mike came through for you Chucc! :h5:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

LOOKN GOOD CHUCC, :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigk_@Jun 20 2010, 08:16 AM~17837639
> *LOOKN GOOD CHUCC, :nicoderm:
> *


Happy Fathers Day homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day Chucc! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good wit u chucc :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 18 2010, 01:25 PM~17825494
> *not much to update. Here's a couple of pic of the passenger side quarter before
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I should have done!

Looks awesome man!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jun 10 2010, 04:07 PM~17751789
> *That's how we feel but he taking it bac to get it powdercoated blac, he ain't feeling the grey  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 23 2010, 12:20 PM~17866999
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


that frame is somthing decent :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 23 2010, 01:20 PM~17866999
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SURE ABOUT THIS COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking great homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 22 2010, 03:25 PM~17857602
> *That's what I should have done!
> 
> Looks awesome man!
> *


Thanks Shibby! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69+Jun 23 2010, 01:52 PM~17867303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:25 AM~17875235
> *:biggrin:
> I think i might switch it up again a few more times  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> Thanks homie
> *


Lookin good Chucc , lookin good!


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 18 2010, 03:25 PM~17825494
> *Test fitting the new lower quarters.
> 
> 
> ...




Who makes these lower qtrs?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 25 2010, 05:53 AM~17883627
> *Who makes these lower qtrs?
> *


I actually bought 2 front and rear halfs, then just used the lower part of them.


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

are they OG panels or repops?

Just curious... i want to avoid cutting up my OG qtrs on my new rag.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 25 2010, 07:32 AM~17884028
> *are they OG panels or repops?
> 
> Just curious... i want to avoid cutting up my OG qtrs on my new rag.
> *


repops


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[quote=Mr Gee,Jun 24 2010, 09:53 AM~17875405]
Lookin good Chucc , lookin good!
[/quote]


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: Chucc


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Wuts good homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

nice build bro, looking real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you sunday


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin: HEYWHAT'S UP CHUCC LOOK!NG STR8 OVER THE!R MAN CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE !T F!N!SHED.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 25 2010, 05:24 PM~17888384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see it finished either :x:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn she looks really good in that pose.....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

WHATS GOOD CHUCC. I C THE RIDE CREEPING ALONG


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Jun 19 2010, 04:48 PM~17834071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S GOOD CHUCC :wave:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats up chucc


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Rust almost all gone! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 2 2010, 08:32 PM~17949895
> *Rust almost all gone! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 2 2010, 10:53 PM~17950037
> *:wow:
> *











by by RUST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigk_@Jul 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17958260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wish mines looked this good


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigk_@Jul 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17958260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

What's good brotha chucc


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2010, 03:50 PM~17959833
> *i wish mines looked this good
> *


MAN IVE BEEN WORKN MY ASS OF,JUST BOUGHT THE CAR TWO MONTHS AGO,BUT YOU GUYS KEEP ME MOTIVATED,THANKS MAN


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 4 2010, 08:28 PM~17960859
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 2 2010, 09:32 PM~17949895
> *Rust almost all gone! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn I need your bodyman...(no ****)


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jul 4 2010, 11:46 PM~17962036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 5 2010, 04:37 PM~17966265
> *damn I need your bodyman...(no ****)
> *


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

WOW! MAKING MOVES!!!

looks like your making GREAT progress.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17897654
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks hell clean like that


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 5 2010, 05:03 PM~17966420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn doin the damn thang color already


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 5 2010, 05:03 PM~17966420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clown'n :biggrin:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 5 2010, 06:03 PM~17966420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking great sir chucc


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks everybody :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 7 2010, 04:43 PM~17985688
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Just took the rag to the paint prison to get blocked and painted. Hopefully it'll get released soon :x:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 8 2010, 03:09 PM~17995445
> *Just took the rag to the paint prison to get blocked and painted. Hopefully it'll get released soon  :x:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 8 2010, 04:09 PM~17995445
> *Just took the rag to the paint prison to get blocked and painted. Hopefully it'll get released soon  :x:
> 
> 
> ...


Constantly progressive :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I had my '66SS stucc with Tony at Fine Cars for 3yrs. :angry: 

Never do that again,you looking real good USO.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 5 2010, 04:03 PM~17966420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use for the underbody?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 04:43 PM~17995697
> *I had my '66SS stucc with Tony at Fine Cars for 3yrs. :angry:
> 
> Never do that again,you looking real good USO.
> *


Ya i been through that before too. Had a painter tell me itll be done in 3 weeks and the car was there for over a year :angry:

Been checkin ur build. Looks real good too :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Here some stuff i just had painted. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17997400
> *Here some stuff i just had painted. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good big homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 8 2010, 08:14 PM~17998434
> *Looks good big homie
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Mr Gee, regal ryda
hno:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

WHAT UP CHUCC YOU MOVIN AT A GOOD PACE DONT HURTEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jul 9 2010, 01:42 PM~18003892
> *WHAT UP CHUCC YOU MOVIN AT A GOOD PACE DONT HURTEM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im tryin to keep it movin. Now that its at the paint shop, i can focus on the frame. The plan is to have the frame rolling by the time the car is painted :x:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jul 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17998434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

March must be a special month, got the ace March 2008 got the deuce March 2010
:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Moving quick like a fat chick chasing after the neighborhood Ice Cream Truck.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta+Jul 10 2010, 08:31 AM~18009773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 05:34 PM~18012873
> *March 2012 = Rag 61 :0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Did a little work today. Me and my pops welded upper bracket on the rear end for the hotchkis 4-link.










Did a test fit and off to the powdercoater.


















Started putting on the front A-Arms and disc brakes. Waiting on the powdercoater to finish my bottom a-arms.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

FOR SALE! MAKE A OFFER


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:02 PM~18013032
> *FOR SALE! MAKE A OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I'm sure brent will just come by , scoop it up and chrome it :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 08:22 PM~18013989
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that thing :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 10 2010, 10:41 PM~18014087
> *WTF is that thing  :wow:
> *


body dropped 62 rag twin turbo LS 9 coming out tucking 22's and 24's


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 08:46 PM~18014117
> *body dropped 62 rag twin turbo LS 9 coming out tucking 22's and 24's
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18014117
> *body dropped 62 rag twin turbo LS 9 coming out tucking 22's and 24's
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

How much for the front sway bar and brake booster


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 10:46 PM~18014117
> *body dropped 62 rag twin turbo LS 9 coming out tucking 22's and 24's
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 11 2010, 10:53 AM~18016803
> *How much for the front sway bar and brake booster
> *


pm sent


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

in the game


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Doin big thangs BIG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS+Jul 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18022236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 10 2010, 06:34 PM~18012873
> *March 2012 = Rag 61 :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/61/2010-06-26195050.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/61/2010-06-26195038.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/61/2010-06-26195023.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />











[/quote]


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18014117
> *body dropped 62 rag twin turbo LS 9 coming out tucking 22's and 24's
> *


 :0 :0 cant wait to see that


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Lookin good Chucc!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

in think i need to start me a build up post.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 14 2010, 08:24 PM~18049127
> *in think i need to start me a build up post.
> *


 :yes: 
and call it "Street Fighter" :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra+Jul 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18046939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up big chucc :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jul 15 2010, 03:01 PM~18055578
> *what up big chucc  :biggrin:
> *


Wattup Big John :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 15 2010, 08:49 PM~18058770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 15 2010, 11:49 PM~18058770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deesta's 62 is looking tight.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2010, 05:36 PM~18096023
> *Deesta's 62 is looking tight.
> *


What up loc ? Appreciate it :biggrin: ,Thanks.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up chucc and deesta  :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jul 21 2010, 11:19 AM~18102486
> *what up chucc and deesta   :biggrin:
> *


What's crac'n my nigg


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

slow motion . i see chucc aint bullshiting on this build


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jul 22 2010, 12:41 PM~18112852
> *slow motion . i see chucc aint bullshiting on this build
> *


Yup slow motion now that its at the paint shop :uh: I wish the dude that did the metalwork knew how to block and paint good too.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

i feel you but the old man get down wit the metal work


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 5 2010, 05:03 PM~17966420
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Car's lookin good bro! :thumbsup: What color is that? I got a deuce that I painted the same color as that 64 and it looks really simillar.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jul 30 2010, 09:03 PM~18190368
> *:thumbsup: Car's lookin good bro!  :thumbsup: What color is that? I got a deuce that I painted the same color as that 64 and it looks really simillar.
> *


Thank Phil. :biggrin: The outside is Mercedes Brilliant Silver. The dash is BMW Space Gray Metallic.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 31 2010, 06:21 AM~18192461
> *Thank Phil. :biggrin:  The outside is Mercedes Brilliant Silver. The dash is BMW Space Gray Metallic.
> *


Damn nice colors Chucc!! The Deuce is looking good!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 29 2010, 08:17 AM~17031940
> *Im driving my impala to vegas bruh :biggrin:
> *



We'll C :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 31 2010, 07:21 AM~18192461
> *Thank Phil. :biggrin:  The outside is Mercedes Brilliant Silver. The dash is BMW Space Gray Metallic.
> *


TIGHT! I thought it was two colors but wasn't sure.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey Chucc/Deesta hit me up I got a few LS questions


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Yall ready for the paint pics?????????













































































YA ME TOO


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 18 2010, 03:05 PM~18345724
> *Yall ready for the paint pics?????????
> YA ME TOO
> *


 :0 

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 18 2010, 04:05 PM~18345724
> *Yall ready for the paint pics?????????
> YA ME TOO
> *


Fuckin paint tease :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice build


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NEW AFRICAN MUSLEUM


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 24 2010, 05:57 PM~18396762
> *NEW AFRICAN MUSLEUM
> 
> 
> ...


Asalamulakum ma brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 24 2010, 05:57 PM~18396762
> *NEW AFRICAN MUSLEUM
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

looking good big dogg!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


purrty..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS+Aug 26 2010, 09:51 PM~18417339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 06:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wus up Chucc :cheesy: 

Wasn't the frame powdercoated blue at one time?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS REAREND IS THAT ON THE SIDE OF DAT NICE FRAME CAT DADDY?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Car looks great bro.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 7 2010, 11:57 AM~18506859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CF. Hows that foe coming?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 8 2010, 08:32 AM~18514355
> *Stop inspecting my Garage  :roflmao:  Thats the homie's rearend. I got some other stuff you might want though. I'll get at you.
> *


Lol....thats what we do take inventory :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 10:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup fool, looking good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks good chucc loc


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 16 2010, 11:18 PM~18329426
> *hey Chucc/Deesta hit me up I got a few LS questions
> *


 :uh: ***** you live in the land of LS engines u know all u gotta do is *aks*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 06:21 AM~18546232
> *:uh: ***** you live in the land of LS engines u know all u gotta do is aks
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc? That frame is nice


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 07:21 AM~18546232
> *:uh: ***** you live in the land of LS engines u know all u gotta do is aks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ain't mad at cha!! Lookin real nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 8 2010, 08:32 AM~18514355
> *:thumbsup:
> Ya it was, but i changed my mind on the color so I had it redone in black.
> :biggrin:
> ...


Should be FINALLY :uh: done by Summer 2011, If not, maybe a few hundred dollars close bro. I've been on her. Thanks for asking.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Everybody! :biggrin:


----------



## Cellss65 (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what it do chucc  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 20 2010, 11:05 PM~18367142
> *:thumbsup: nice build
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

DONT FORGET TO WRAP YOUR FRAME SO IT WONT BRAKE DOING 75 INCHES. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you aint fuckin around


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

clean!!!...... :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up Chucc :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cellss65_@Sep 15 2010, 01:15 AM~18572552
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 23 2010, 10:14 AM~18641598
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 8 2010, 09:32 AM~18514355
> *:thumbsup:
> Ya it was, but i changed my mind on the color so I had it redone in black.
> :biggrin:
> ...


i just did mine black on the 59 looks sick


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69+Sep 17 2010, 02:19 PM~18592582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63+Sep 22 2010, 08:43 AM~18630981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That duece lookin good with the brain blown. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:18 AM~18641637
> *i just did mine black on the 59 looks sick
> *


Slow down Skim!!! You making the rest of us look bad. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 23 2010, 09:55 AM~18641936
> *That duece lookin good with the brain blown. :thumbsup:
> *


Just tryin ta keep with the Cali roots since I can't afford a rag :biggrin: .....yet


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

frame looks TITS , who makes them front spindles??


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

what up chucc? Im in the final sctreches . Finish up the interior and wiring lil more things


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

After almost 3 months sitting at the shop, the paint shop finally started blocking the body. Will post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicGMJunkie_@Sep 23 2010, 11:52 AM~18642961
> *frame looks TITS , who makes them front spindles??
> *


Those are the stock spindles. I just had them powdercoated


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 26 2010, 07:40 AM~18663646
> *   :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

OFF THE HOOK AS ALWAYS.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whoaaa


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 6 2010, 10:20 PM~18501609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 PM~18687492
> *:worship: :worship:
> *


x62


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good chucc? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YOUR GONA LOOK LIKE MINE??????


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 8 2010, 04:09 PM~17995445
> *Just took the rag to the paint prison to get blocked and painted. Hopefully it'll get released soon  :x:
> 
> 
> ...


Still incarcerated


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Picked up a couple of pieces from the chromer today


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 21 2010, 07:16 PM~18874875
> *Picked up a couple of pieces from the chromer today
> 
> 
> ...


in the game


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 21 2010, 08:16 PM~18874875
> *Picked up a couple of pieces from the chromer today
> 
> 
> ...


is that a hotchkiss sway bar?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18875717
> *is that a hotchkiss sway bar?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 15 2010, 05:44 PM~18822338
> *YOUR GONA LOOK LIKE MINE??????
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR LS1 LOOKS LIKE MINE??








:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Oct 23 2010, 12:44 AM~18886442
> *YOUR LS1 LOOKS LIKE MINE??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 12:16 PM~18893887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sway bar looks BEEFY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 02:16 PM~18893887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks crazy chucc, nice job


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 24 2010, 06:57 PM~18896599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good chucc..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 11:16 AM~18893887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Chucc


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Oct 27 2010, 07:51 PM~18926476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Oct 21 2010, 08:26 PM~18875560
> *in the game
> 
> *



SEMA SHOW next week :h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 11:16 AM~18893887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLASSY :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 28 2010, 02:27 PM~18932829
> *Thanks. Hows that 64 coming?
> *


Just finishing up the rear end, should have the casing back then some how off to the chromers. finally got 220 volt installed and my welder running. Looking for cheep metal lol... then on to the 4 link mock up and adjust the brackets.. once I get my hands on some metal I'm going to extend the lowers and wrap them up, and move to the front. little by little  I tstill have the plug on the 31 spline axles and 3rd member with break kit... 3 available..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

.


> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 28 2010, 02:27 PM~18932829
> *Thanks. Hows that 64 coming?
> What crackin withcha Mr Deuce Ryda
> Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Tryin ta keep up with the certified brothas


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO+Oct 28 2010, 04:14 PM~18933596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2010, 04:45 PM~18933854
> *.
> Tryin ta keep up with the Relatives
> *


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

2TT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 01:16 PM~18893887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN frame looks great! that sway bar looks sick..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 2 2010, 06:36 AM~18965641
> *DAMN frame looks great! that sway bar looks sick..
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

Lookin Good :wave: :worship: .......TTT


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow: NICE cant wait for more progress bruh TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY+Nov 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18975578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Painter is saying it should be painted by the end of the month, but we'll see hno: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 10 2010, 01:39 PM~19034823
> *:h5:
> *


:h5:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 11 2010, 10:36 AM~19042486
> *:h5:
> *


sup bro hows the ride coming........TTT for the homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

nice build , its going to look badass when finished .


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Nov 11 2010, 02:25 PM~19044377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> Just waiting on the painter  Might start getting the engine and tranny on the frame soon though :biggrin:
> 
> cool......cant wait to see her in paint


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up Chucc??? :wow:


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 12:46 AM~16847199
> *gonna be nice. rat that bitch and roll. shit I rolled mine like that for a while before I painted it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



What size are the wheels and tires ? Did you put some sort of drop kit or air bags on this duece ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

What up Chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 18 2010, 12:30 PM~19102602
> *
> cool......cant wait to see her in paint
> *


I cant wait either :x:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Nov 19 2010, 09:40 PM~19115486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up Mr Gee and Mr Ryda


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

what tranny you using??manual or automatic??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 26 2010, 10:58 AM~19168613
> *Whats up Mr Gee and Mr Ryda
> *


shit homie, I just feel good to be back home :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65+Nov 26 2010, 12:18 PM~19169295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 30 2010, 08:50 AM~19199982
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

pics?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

No major updates, but i finally finished my rear end and installed it


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 4 2010, 06:18 PM~19238976
> *No major updates, but i finally finished my rear end and installed it
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good! are those foose nitrous wheels on the 61? what size are they :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 4 2010, 05:42 PM~19239115
> *lookin good! are those foose nitrous wheels on the 61? what size are they  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. Yup 22's


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: ....T T T


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 4 2010, 07:18 PM~19239364
> *thanks. Yup 22's
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY+Dec 4 2010, 06:47 PM~19239599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts poppin Big Homie :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 5 2010, 05:13 PM~19247200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Damm 5 month :wow: shit time to get :guns: 
Luv the build bro


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

5 months? DAMN!

Frame's lookin tight though! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 14 2010, 09:35 AM~19323180
> *Chillin. Just getin impatient about this paint.    Its been 5 months since i dropped it off
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher+Dec 14 2010, 11:08 AM~19324284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Time to start making daily trips to the shop.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 18 2010, 06:33 PM~19363223
> *Yup. Time to start making daily trips to the shop.
> *


As u should, bac to the malibu day's


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT w/no updates


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

What up chucc


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays Fam*


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

What up chucc you still waiting on the painter


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Dec 26 2010, 10:54 AM~19423288
> *What up chucc you still waiting on the painter
> *


I just left the painter's shop. They've been working on my car fulltime for the past couple of weeks. 2 weeks and it will have some paint on it. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

New motor mounts just arrived today


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:420:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST WELD DA MOTOR ON FOOL THATS WHAT I DID;;; :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good chuck, what wheels are u runnin


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Coming out Chingon! Nice Work. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 08:40 PM~19453970
> *lookin good chuck, what wheels are u runnin
> *


3-pieces. Not sure which ones yet though. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 30 2010, 02:53 PM~19460320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Picked up my LS1 conversion plates and oil pan. Gonna try to get the engine on the frame within the next couple weeks.


















Took my DAILY trip to the paint shop and we should be seeing paint real soon :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 31 2010, 05:39 PM~19470300
> *Just picked up my oil pan
> 
> 
> ...


Ballerrr :biggrin:


----------



## monsterup (Nov 11, 2010)

love the idea of the Ls1. with the disc brakes. are you going for the lowrod look


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsterup_@Dec 31 2010, 05:40 PM~19470655
> *love the idea of the Ls1. with the disc brakes. are you going for the lowrod look
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 7 2011, 02:14 PM~19532224
> *:yes:
> *


always does.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Little more progess.


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow;;big money here</span>


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

making progress.....lil by lil


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hell yea Chucc thats wuts up


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

thats whats up!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 28 2010, 04:10 PM~19441018
> *New motor mounts just arrived today
> 
> 
> ...



who made those in chrome?

and where did you get the Plates from?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Chucc wut it dew


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

nice ride homie


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 28 2010, 04:10 PM~19441018
> *New motor mounts just arrived today
> 
> 
> ...


i got a set of those :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Chucccccccccccccccccc!! Where you been big dog????


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless+Jan 11 2011, 06:14 PM~19570061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just working and running back and forth to the paint shop trying to get them to get some paint on the car. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Still no paint, but hopefully within the next couple of days


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 21 2011, 02:59 PM~19661077
> *Still no paint, but hopefully within the next couple of days
> 
> 
> ...


Its straight as an arrow tho :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PAINT THIS WEEK IS DA WORD I HEARD :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 PM~19591628
> *Did they work?
> *


just got them, havent put them on. They should work thou as long as they are for impala motor mounts. They may make the motor sit up a little, but not drastically.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Big Homie :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up....how u doin :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 21 2011, 06:30 PM~19663056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been doing good. How's that rag ace coming along?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 24 2011, 08:19 PM~19685446
> *I hope so  :x:
> :thumbsup:
> Been doing good. How's that rag ace coming along?
> *


slow dood, its been real cold here. the high has been like 8 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 21 2011, 01:59 PM~19661077
> *Still no paint, but hopefully within the next couple of days
> 
> 
> ...


This mofo is straight!!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 25 2011, 09:54 AM~19692283
> *This mofo is straight!!
> *


X2


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 22 2011, 08:26 AM~19666119
> *PAINT THIS WEEK IS DA WORD I HEARD :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 21 2011, 02:59 PM~19661077
> *Still no paint, but hopefully within the next couple of days
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 25 2011, 12:54 PM~19692283
> *This mofo is straight!!
> *


shit yeah it is, if i can get mine that straight ill paint it BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

what up big homie?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 24 2011, 04:22 PM~19685472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Jan 27 2011, 10:04 AM~19712863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ur rag ace is too. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Got my Digital Dash today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 07:37 AM~19786097
> *nice
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Gotta test fit it, then sent the billet part of the dash to the chromer :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 3 2011, 08:54 PM~19782173
> *Got my Digital Dash today :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


let me get that Chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 4 2011, 10:01 AM~19787088
> *let me get that Chucc
> *


Sorry ma brotha. You gotsa get ur own. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 4 2011, 07:46 PM~19791050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how hard to wire in was it or is it just plug and play send me the info on where i can get one


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

paint


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 4 2011, 09:36 PM~19792452
> *how hard to wire in was it or is it just plug and play send me the info on  where i can get one
> *


It pretty easy to install. Ive installed the one on my 61 myslelf. 

61/62 Dakota Digital Dash

And here is the instructions manual

http://www.dakotadigital.com/pdf/vfd3-g.pdf


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 4 2011, 11:52 PM~19793196
> *paint
> *


I went to the shop yesterday and they were getting it ready to go in the booth today. I dont want to get my hope up bc ive heard this before, but i got my fingers crossed :x:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DIGITAL DASH IS NICE, GOOD JOB CHUCC  :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 5 2011, 11:02 AM~19793997
> *I went to the shop yesterday and they were getting it ready to go in the booth today. I dont want to get my hope up bc ive heard this before, but i got my fingers crossed  :x:
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 5 2011, 07:59 AM~19793987
> *It pretty easy to install. Ive installed the one on my 61 myslelf.
> 
> 61/62 Dakota Digital Dash
> ...


thanks,,,, how'd you get red display is that new


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 5 2011, 09:03 AM~19794435
> *thanks,,,, how'd you get red display is that new
> *


Blue and Teal are the standard colors they offer, but they will do any color for a little extra


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 5 2011, 07:57 AM~19794159
> *DIGITAL DASH IS NICE, GOOD JOB CHUCC   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice ride :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 5 2011, 09:32 AM~19794579
> *nice ride :cheesy:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Picked up some Asantis today :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

are those 24 ? asanti


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 6 2011, 06:31 PM~19804126
> *are those 24 ? asanti
> *


Naw. They're 22's


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

in the game


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 6 2011, 09:27 PM~19804102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

lookin nice homie!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO,

JB.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wheels look pimp Chucc


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Chucc,

Make sure to test fit your body on the frame with those wheels. U may have to do a little trimming and/or massaging.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS+Feb 6 2011, 06:36 PM~19804150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 6 2011, 08:23 PM~19804990
> *Chucc,
> 
> Make sure to test fit your body on the frame with those wheels.  U may have to do a little trimming and/or massaging.
> *


Ya I figured a little modification would have to be done. Hopefully not too much hno: They came off of a 745. Not sure is the back is 22x11 or 22x12. Will probably measure them tommorrow. Im sure i'll be asking you some questions soon :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 6 2011, 07:27 PM~19804102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn them rears are wide as fuck... should look nice


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice build!! How much the inject moter set u back??


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19805118
> *Ya I figured a little modification would have to be done. Hopefully not too much hno: They came off of a 745. Not sure is the back is 22x11 or 22x12. Will probably measure them tommorrow. Im sure i'll be asking you some questions soon  :biggrin:
> *




Looking good. :biggrin: 

Hopefully the back spacing is dead on. I know the wheel houses are different on my 63' then yours, but a 22x12 would fit but it is damn tight with no metal work.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Feb 7 2011, 09:47 AM~19808341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ur 62 is a joy to whatch...

Thanks for the INSPIRATION !!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[BIG PIMPING BROTHERS ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]</span>


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 8 2011, 03:10 PM~19820261
> *Ur 62 is a joy to whatch...
> 
> Thanks for the INSPIRATION !!!!!!!
> *


Thanks! Ur build is looking tight too


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Still no paint :angry: but i do have some shiny primer :happysad:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 6 2011, 06:26 PM~19804098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to color match the wheels or roll chrome?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 8 2011, 06:44 PM~19821911
> *are you going to color match the wheels or roll chrome?
> *


Havent decided yet, but im thinking colormatching them silver or maybe gray to match the top and interior


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:41 PM~19821881
> *Still no paint :angry:  but i do have some shiny primer  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


and sum damn straight panels


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 09:33 AM~19826825
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 10:33 AM~19826825
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN thats purtty :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

The 62 is in the paint booth!!! FINALLY!!! Its getting sprayed right now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: cant wait to see it painted


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 9 2011, 01:18 PM~19828575
> *:thumbsup: cant wait to see it painted
> *


Im going back to the shop after work to see it.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 02:40 PM~19828758
> *Im going back to the shop after work to see it.
> *


Its wet :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn homie lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 06:40 PM~19830519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good big dog!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta+Feb 9 2011, 05:14 PM~19830326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn yall make good progress!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

paint looks good Chucc :worship:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 06:50 PM~19830591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now you can stop :tears:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 9 2011, 06:21 PM~19830886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What did or are you going to do for a radiator and fuel pump?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2011, 08:52 PM~19832437
> *What did or are you going to do for a radiator and fuel pump?
> *


Probably going to get a Mattson radiator and a Walbro fuel pump.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 08:54 PM~19832457
> *Probably going to get a Mattson radiator and a Walbro fuel pump.
> *


Ok cool thanks i didnt want to spend $700 plus on a rock valley tank LOL


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Feb 9 2011, 09:18 PM~19832066
> *now you can stop :tears:
> *


Tell me about it, he been acting like u :0 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

She looks good, can't wait to see it all together


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 09:54 PM~19832457
> *Probably going to get a Mattson radiator and a Walbro fuel pump.
> *


 Mattson to much $$$$$


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

350.00 with fans out the door in fountain bally


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 10 2011, 12:27 AM~19833595
> *350.00 with fans out the door in fountain bally
> 
> 
> ...


Good price


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Right wire That's the same radiator I got but I bought mines on eBay


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 10 2011, 12:39 AM~19833648
> *Right wire That's the same radiator I got but I bought mines on eBay
> *


i found them on e bay and drove to the shop and picked one up works good


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rag is going to be right :biggrin: . Whish i had something looking good. That's how them official ballaz do it  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 10 2011, 12:43 AM~19833670
> *i found them on e bay and drove to the shop and picked one up works good
> *


Indeed it does 4 a much better price :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO+Feb 9 2011, 09:59 PM~19833034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Gotta give it up to the GT LA Rags for the inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 9 2011, 11:35 PM~19833633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69+Feb 10 2011, 03:16 AM~19834237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 6 2011, 07:27 PM~19804102
> *<img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/2011-02-06175616.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/2011-02-06175348.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19830591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch DOES look WET.. Nice..

What color is that? Can't tell, but looks almost like mine.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 10 2011, 08:26 AM~19835509
> *Bitch DOES look WET.. Nice..
> 
> What color is that? Can't tell, but looks almost like mine.
> *


Ya i was surprised bc its not even colorsanded yet.

Look kinda gold in the pic, but in the sun its bright silver


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 10 2011, 08:32 AM~19835540
> *Ya i was surprised bc its not even colorsanded yet.
> 
> Look kinda gold in the pic, but in the sun its bright silver
> *


Looks nice! real nice!


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Almost done have to finish the clean up g
on the frame and put the new tilt n. Me and tweet going to knock it tomorrow next weekend spray the frame and put chrome on.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 10 2011, 12:27 AM~19833595
> *350.00 with fans out the door in fountain bally
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 wtf...thats a hell of a deal!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 10 2011, 08:57 AM~19835713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833595
> *350.00 with fans out the door in fountain bally
> 
> 
> ...



Thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Should be going back on the frame saturday :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833595
> *350.00 with fans out the door in fountain bally
> 
> 
> ...


How much without fans i already have that same fan set up new LOL and you have contact info or websight?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:20 PM~19841479
> *How much without fans i already have that same fan set up new LOL and you have contact info or websight?
> *


here you go
http://www.championcooling.com/


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-1960-1...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 10 2011, 09:37 PM~19841615
> *here you go
> http://www.championcooling.com/
> *


LOL i was just looking at that company rad last not on ebay didnt even see the one with the double fans LOL thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 10 2011, 09:13 PM~19841415
> *Looks great!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 10 2011, 02:16 PM~19837803
> *Ya im pretty happy with it. Can wait to get it home and back on the frame.
> :thumbsup:
> *


I bet you are like a kid in a candy store..worth the wait?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 11 2011, 10:59 AM~19845091
> *I bet you are like a kid in a candy store..worth the wait?
> *


Yup. I cant wait :run: 7 months is a long time, but i ya it was worth it :biggrin:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:48 PM~19841716
> *LOL i was just looking at that company rad last not on ebay didnt even see the one with the double fans LOL thanks
> *


Rag looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!......keep it up


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Took some more pictures today with the light on it.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Finishing up the dash tonight so i can pick it up tommorrow.


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dat bitch is comin out proper cuz!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Feb 11 2011, 09:54 PM~19849317
> *Dat bitch is comin out proper cuz!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Its official


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 12 2011, 05:41 PM~19853111
> *Its official
> 
> 
> ...


That's what up


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 12 2011, 03:41 PM~19853111
> *Its official
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 12 2011, 02:41 PM~19853111
> *Its official
> 
> 
> ...


damn son ....gettin it in


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 12 2011, 07:08 PM~19853903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:0 
u doin it g


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Feb 12 2011, 08:41 PM~19855203
> *:0
> u doin it g
> *


Thanks to you :thumbsup: Thanks for all the help today. :h5:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 12 2011, 10:47 PM~19855238
> *Thanks to you :thumbsup: Thanks for all the help today.  :h5:
> *


DONT TRIP ANYTIME G...... WAITTING ON SA DEUCE SO I CAN LIFT IT :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by renzo778+Feb 11 2011, 08:54 PM~19849317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up chucc met you out side that 7/11. the rag is looking good!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Feb 13 2011, 11:32 AM~19858507
> *whats up chucc met you out side that 7/11. the rag is looking good!
> *


Thanks. Good meeting you yesterday. I didnt make it to the cruise night. How was it?


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

:0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: 


GOOD SHIT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 13 2011, 07:49 AM~19857183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight before and After


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Feb 12 2011, 09:58 PM~19855319
> *WAITTING ON SA DEUCE SO I CAN LIFT IT  :0
> *


Ima be ready soon, its time to crawl bac around these corners lifted :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 13 2011, 04:17 PM~19859914
> *:0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:
> GOOD SHIT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 13 2011, 06:06 PM~19860788
> *Tight before and After
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 14 2011, 07:02 PM~19869338
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :wow:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 13 2011, 08:08 PM~19860813
> *Ima be ready soon, its time to crawl bac around these corners lifted  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Dam the Duece is coming along good Chucc.... nice wheels.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Feb 14 2011, 06:08 PM~19870511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Blaze.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 13 2011, 07:49 AM~19857183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color is so classy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 15 2011, 07:35 AM~19874528
> *that color is so classy!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! And congrats on the new LS1. Cant wait to see it in ur rag ace.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Couldnt wait to see what the dash would look like in the car so i rigged it up real quick just to get an idea :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking real good...
:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 07:15 PM~19879105
> *Thanks! And congrats on the new LS1. Cant wait to see it in ur rag ace.
> *


thanks, like the gauges thats my next purchase, witch kit did you use for tranny crossmember, and oil pan?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 15 2011, 08:10 PM~19880329
> *thanks, like the gauges thats my next purchase, witch kit did you use for tranny crossmember, and oil pan?
> *


Thanks!

I got this oil pan

http://www.superchevyperformance.com/12628..._p/12628771.htm

This is the crossmember i plan on getting

http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/catalog/ca....php?ITEMID=140


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 09:36 PM~19880600
> *Thanks!
> 
> I got this oil pan
> ...


i was thinking about getting the kit from cpp i think its 1200 comes with headers, oilpan, and crossmember


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 15 2011, 09:06 PM~19880926
> *i was thinking about getting the kit from cpp i think its 1200 comes with headers, oilpan, and crossmember
> *


The CPP kit is for Belairs only. They said it will not work for impalas. I was going to get that kit too.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 10:16 PM~19881054
> *The CPP kit is for Belairs only. They said it will not work for impalas. I was going to get that kit too.
> *



same cars basically except for trim :dunno: 

the deuce is looking awesome btw!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 16 2011, 04:23 AM~19882291
> *same cars basically except for trim  :dunno:
> 
> the deuce is looking awesome btw!!
> *


My bad, I meant 56 and 57 Belair. Thanks!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 09:36 PM~19880600
> *Thanks!
> 
> I got this oil pan
> ...



Did you order the pan already?

Is that the pan only? You'll need the pick up tube and dip stick too.


Check
http://www.gmpartsdirect.com

Your part number is $175


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Check out this part number

GM 19212593


"The kit is GM #19212593 * This complete instillation kit includes oil pan, pan gasket, windage tray, oil pump tube, dip stick and all bolts. It fits any LS series engine and most chassis. It is ideal as a replacement for the factory pan or for an LS engine swap into an earlier chassis."

It's listed for $125???


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 07:24 AM~19882573
> *Check out this part number
> 
> GM 19212593
> ...



My bad it's too deep. 7.5". H3 pan.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 10:16 PM~19881054
> *The CPP kit is for Belairs only. They said it will not work for impalas. I was going to get that kit too.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 06:21 AM~19882558
> *Did you order the pan already?
> 
> Is that the pan only? You'll need the pick up tube and dip stick too.
> ...


Ya i already ordered it. Its the pan ONLY. Here a pic after i picked it up from the chromer


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 06:24 AM~19882573
> *Check out this part number
> 
> GM 19212593
> ...


I was going to get this one, but seen that it sits a couple inches lower then the belly hno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 15 2011, 06:36 PM~19879258
> *Looking real good...
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 08:36 PM~19880600
> *Thanks!
> 
> I got this oil pan
> ...


Thats a nice crossmember i have one and what did you do as far as motor mounts? and i thought if you had the f-body oil pan onyour motor you didnt need to change it??


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:21 AM~19884424
> *Thats a nice crossmember i have one and what did you do as far as motor mounts? and i thought if you had the f-body oil pan onyour motor you didnt need to change it??
> *


Im using these conversion plates with some stock motor mounts.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:02 AM~19891237
> *Im using these conversion plates with some stock motor mounts.
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 17 2011, 09:02 AM~19891237
> *Im using these conversion plates with some stock motor mounts.
> 
> 
> ...


make sure u install the bolts with antiseize lube on the threads, been there done that

also, have u tried laying it yet? how did that go? any clearance issues?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCC.......I GOT A LS6 TURBO FOR SALE COMING UP LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS IT.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 17 2011, 07:01 AM~19891457
> *make sure u install the bolts with antiseize lube on the threads, been there done that
> 
> also, have u tried laying it yet?  how did that go? any clearance issues?
> *


The only clearance issue i had is the rear right inside lip is hitting the body when layed. I have an adjustable panhard so im going to adjust that and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 17 2011, 06:52 AM~19891421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur always coming up :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

You not driving this thing yet,,,,,,wth


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 17 2011, 06:02 AM~19891237
> *Im using these conversion plates with some stock motor mounts.
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 3/16 or the 3/8 ones i heard people having problems with the 3/8 ones and clearing issues also what headers are you using? after seeing you guys and your ls1 i had to go grab me one bright and early monday morning LOL


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2011, 11:25 PM~19899691
> *Are those 3/16 or the 3/8 ones i heard people having problems with the 3/8 ones and clearing issues also what headers are you using? after seeing you guys and your ls1 i had to go grab me one bright and early monday morning LOL
> *


Im not sure. I just bought the one that the local speed shop recommended.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sup chucc, looking good


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 19 2011, 06:58 AM~19908663
> *sup chucc, looking good
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Relocated the fuse panel


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Installed the chrome tilt column


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 06:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good cuz. Oooh weee I can't wait till I can put my digital dash in.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 03:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 03:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you will be bending corners soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 03:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 awe schnap!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Feb 17 2011, 08:42 AM~19892173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Damm Chuccc this Mtha Fkkaa is looking bad ass... Props Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 03:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


wooooooooooooo !!!!!super clean !!!!u got it !!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 11 2011, 08:45 PM~19848652
> *Took some more pictures today with the light on it.
> 
> 
> ...


bravo !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 22 2011, 12:44 PM~19933593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks illmatic. Your tre is tight too :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 05:18 PM~19924870
> *Relocated the fuse panel
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! gonna have to remember that!!!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 05:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 05:33 PM~19924977
> *That looks really good cuz. Oooh weee I can't wait till I can put my digital dash in.
> *


U gotta buy it before you can put it in... :biggrin: 








The Deuce is lookin bad ass Chucc :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> :uh: lift on the quarter :wow:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 12 2011, 02:41 PM~19853111
> *Its official
> 
> 
> ...


do you had to use adapter's do the wheels rub ?


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 PM~19924897
> *Installed the chrome tilt column
> 
> 
> ...


STOP IT CHUCC !!!!! :worship:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62+Feb 23 2011, 09:12 AM~19940683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant stop yet :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 24 2011, 07:11 PM~19953664
> *:biggrin: :h5:
> Thanks. Congrats on the Cars Inc ad :thumbsup:
> hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> ...


dose it rub a lot or is little


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 21 2011, 04:18 PM~19924870
> *Relocated the fuse panel
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 22 2011, 12:38 PM~19933544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I wish!
> Thanks! I see you been getn that rag done too :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


Please let me know how them mounts work out and if you run into any firewall clearence issues


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 24 2011, 09:37 PM~19955785
> *dose it rub a lot or is little
> *


Just a little


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2011, 10:17 PM~19956139
> *I like that!
> *


Thanks Skim


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2011, 12:01 AM~19956721
> *Please let me know how them mounts work out and if you run into any firewall clearence issues
> *


I definitely will


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 25 2011, 01:55 PM~19958732
> *I definitely will
> *


yeah let me know too, im getting ready to machine some and dont wanna waste my time


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wassssuup my brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 28 2011, 09:44 PM~19985666
> *wassssuup my brotha  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Intake and Fuel Rail Covers Painted :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19992911
> *Intake and Fuel Rail Covers Painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Lookin good!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19992911
> *Intake and Fuel Rail Covers Painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 1 2011, 10:12 PM~19992911
> *Intake and Fuel Rail Covers Painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a thing of beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Mar 1 2011, 07:37 PM~19993147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank my LS1 brothas :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 2 2011, 07:23 AM~19996433
> *Thank my LS1 brothas  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAN THATS BIG [[[ PIMPING ]]]] BRO


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice ride! love the engine conversion


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

wow ,chucc that is gonna be a sik ass car


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 2 2011, 10:23 AM~19996433
> *Thank my LS1 brothas  :biggrin:
> *


LS-2 Brother  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Mar 2 2011, 10:41 AM~19997603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Just picked up a 4L60E Tranny :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 7 2011, 02:24 PM~20036304
> *Just picked up a 4L60E Tranny  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 6 2011, 09:14 PM~20031353
> *:thumbsup:
> Thats you. The biggest pimp of them all :biggrin:
> Thanks homie
> ...


playin catch up :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

mayne


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Finish already......I'm ready to fly out and turn the key 1st :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCC.......KEEP IT UP HOMIE.....GOOD TALKING TOO YOU YESTERAY


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be lookin for that ace out here this weekend :wow: 

http://www.rodruntemecula.com/browse-58579/Rod-Run.html


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 7 2011, 04:24 PM~20036304
> *Just picked up a 4L60E Tranny  :biggrin:
> *


good transmissions!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Mar 9 2011, 02:17 PM~20051946
> *good transmissions!!!
> *


you probaly got a stash of them


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20058824
> *you probaly got a stash of them
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO+Mar 7 2011, 02:54 PM~20036924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just following ur lead homie.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2011, 12:14 PM~20043198
> *Finish already......I'm ready to fly out and turn the key 1st :biggrin:
> *


you better start booking ur flight bc the engine will be in by this weekend. :x:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Polished the throttle body


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

What up chucc :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Painted the motor and tranny :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Got the trunk on :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Mar 11 2011, 06:11 AM~20066265
> *What up chucc :biggrin:
> *


Whats cracking Big John.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Man....this is gonna be on bad 62 homie..


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 11 2011, 05:52 PM~20070914
> *Painted the motor and tranny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

shits off the hook!!!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 11 2011, 06:52 PM~20070914
> *Painted the motor and tranny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good big homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO+Mar 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20071343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to be like you :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2011, 12:01 AM~19956721
> *Please let me know how them mounts work out and if you run into any firewall clearence issues
> *


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

thats it, now get to work boy :biggrin: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn.................


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 11:57 AM~20075177
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Hell Ya!! 

Lookin real good


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hella clean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 02:58 PM~20075182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting ready to machine some off these.....these the ones ima need?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 11:52 AM~20075149
> *Thanks
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


You'd have to take 10 steps backwards to be like me......trust me you da man :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2011, 04:49 PM~20076926
> *getting ready to machine some off these.....these the ones ima need?
> *


This sensor thing on the back of the intake is 2 inches from the firewall, so i think the plates that put the engine 1 inch back would be perfect. It will also make more clearance on the F-body oil pan. My oil pan clears but its pretty close.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS+Mar 12 2011, 11:07 AM~20075246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up CHUCC that rag looking gooooood ! :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 09:54 PM~20077266
> *This sensor thing on the back of the intake is 2 inches from the firewall, so i think the plates that put the engine 1 inch back would be perfect. It will also make more clearance on the F-body oil pan. My oil pan clears but its pretty close.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks chucc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Clean Ride Homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20060587
> *Polished the throttle body
> 
> 
> ...


BIG WILLIE shit right there


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 12 2011, 03:16 PM~20076161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking gd chucc.we gonna hv to run it against my 67 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:0 should be taking for a test drive soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

i c u puttin in alot of work!!!!!!!! Damn i need to start building my vert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv+Mar 12 2011, 06:54 PM~20077543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya i had a week off of work so i got a chance to get alot done :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 14 2011, 06:23 AM~20086728
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> No prob
> Thank Loco
> ...


Bring it. :biggrin: u forgetting wut I do for a living


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 15 2011, 08:38 AM~20096262
> *Bring it. :biggrin: u forgetting wut I do for a living
> *


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Luvin this build................


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 15 2011, 08:55 AM~20096375
> *Luvin this build................
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20096344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 15 2011, 04:16 PM~20098976
> *:roflmao:
> *


Gabe we'll slap that Magnacharger in your 67 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Mar 15 2011, 03:16 PM~20098976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice ride


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@Mar 20 2011, 09:07 AM~20134280
> *Nice ride
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 11 2011, 06:53 PM~20070921
> *Got the trunk on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks great Chucc


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 06:54 PM~20077266
> *This sensor thing on the back of the intake is 2 inches from the firewall, so i think the plates that put the engine 1 inch back would be perfect. It will also make more clearance on the F-body oil pan. My oil pan clears but its pretty close.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 20 2011, 10:54 PM~20139990
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 10:57 AM~20075177
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY CHUC ????? :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 11:57 AM~20075177
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:around: :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts really hood


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts really hood


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 01:57 PM~20075177
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: nice work :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What's next Chucc!!


----------



## JCombelJr (Mar 3, 2009)

Just went through all 58 pages You doing work....Looks Great :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

nice build homie!!very nice work


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Any updates, can't wait to see it done


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

have you been down the block in her yet Chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> Looks great Chucc


Thanks Mr Ryda



>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> REALLY CHUC ????? :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: Cant wait to see ur frame :thumbsup: 



> :wave:


 :wave: 



> :around: :around: :around: :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> :wow: nice work :h5:


Thanks :biggrin: 



> What's next Chucc!!


I need all the engine brackets and pulleys so that might be whats next.



> Just went through all 58 pages You doing work....Looks Great :thumbsup:


Thanks



> nice build homie!!very nice work


Thanks



> Any updates, can't wait to see it done


  No updates. Havent really done anything to it since dropping the motor in. 



> have you been down the block in her yet Chucc


I wish :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

TTT....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

quick question, can you use 605 steering with this conversion, or do you have to go rack n pinion?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da 61


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY+Mar 25 2011, 09:01 AM~20177704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i dont have rack n pinion. im going with the 500 box from CCP on this one, but im sure the 605 box will work too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 28 2011, 09:44 AM~20199884
> *quick question, can you use 605 steering with this conversion, or do you have to go rack n pinion?
> *



I think the problem guys were having with the 605 is that it hits the rad in some cases. Could be wrong.

I using the 500 too and have no issues.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 30 2011, 02:18 PM~20219895
> *I think the problem guys were having with the 605 is that it hits the rad in some cases. Could be wrong.
> 
> I using the 500 too and have no issues.
> *


damn....i wanna be at that conversation point


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 12 2011, 11:58 AM~20075182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks like you can drive a mack truck thru all that clearance LOL thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BROTHERS FROM DA HOOD;;;;TRUE TO DA GAME


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SEXY!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 1 2011, 06:15 PM~20239121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that is a badass pic..clean build Chucc!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 28 2011, 10:44 AM~20199884
> *quick question, can you use 605 steering with this conversion, or do you have to go rack n pinion?
> 
> 
> ...



605 was fine in mine

i believe the problem is if u run the gto and maybe the camaro accessories with the power steering pump or alt sittin low. U need to run the vette accessories or an aftermarket system based off the vette accessories. Oh and get the Remote II Power steering pump, alot smaller


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 4 2011, 10:08 PM~20260067
> *605 was fine in mine
> 
> i believe the problem is if u run the gto  and maybe the camaro accessories with the power steering pump or alt sittin low.  U need to run the vette accessories or an aftermarket system based off the vette accessories.  Oh and get the Remote II Power steering pump, alot smaller
> *


ok vette accessories, i got that covered  :cheesy: thanks :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up homie. That engine bay is looking real nice right about now


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Apr 1 2011, 06:15 PM~20239121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 5 2011, 09:44 AM~20264643
> *What's up homie. That engine bay is looking real nice right about now
> *


Its gonna be looking alot better pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 05:31 PM~20267543
> *Its gonna be looking alot better pretty soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, what did that kit cost?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 5 2011, 04:42 PM~20267650
> *nice, what did that kit cost?
> *


That kit costs about $2k at Street and Performance, But i worked out a deal with the homie to get it for alot less :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 06:56 AM~20272294
> *That kit costs about $2k at Street and Performance, But i worked out a deal with the homie to get it for alot less  :biggrin:
> *


nice, homie hook ups are always the best


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BALLER;;;;;;;;;;WOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BALLER


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 06:56 AM~20272294
> *That kit costs about $2k at Street and Performance, But i worked out a deal with the homie to get it for alot less  :biggrin:
> *


see I aint the only one that thinks that you a BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 07:31 PM~20267543
> *Its gonna be looking alot better pretty soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice :wow:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 07:31 PM~20267543
> *Its gonna be looking alot better pretty soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can i go for a swim in ur Backyard Bank Mr Scrooge :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20275442
> *Can i go for a swim in ur Backyard Bank Mr Scrooge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want to go for swim in that pool :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62+Apr 6 2011, 02:16 PM~20275442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its more like this


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 05:39 PM~20275586
> *Its more like this
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

in the game


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Apr 6 2011, 10:25 AM~20273631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 05:31 PM~20267543
> *Its gonna be looking alot better pretty soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the shit a must have :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

I need that official ridaz money. Y'all doing it big how. Can i b down  :biggrin:


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

thats gonna be a really nice car ,nice work Chucc


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 07:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2011, 10:51 AM~20096344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK CHUCC


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 06:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice! :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS+Apr 6 2011, 07:12 PM~20278143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 7 2011, 01:40 PM~20283920
> *When we gonna see some pics of the Bully? I know its coming out tight
> :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


nah its slow motion the guy doin the body work pulled a tendon in his wrist so til he get s right and I get off community service I'm at a stand still :happysad:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...



that kit really sets it off!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 7 2011, 04:23 PM~20285410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

new album is coming soon as 57ways is done !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Apr 11 2011, 07:36 AM~20309644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good chucc.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 8 2011, 01:02 PM~20292413
> *It'll be done before you know it.
> Thanks :biggrin:
> *


thats what I keep tellin myself....I could take it somewhere else to get done but dude was real in keepin my metal work numbers low, so I owe him that much to let him get his full credit for doin the body, i'm funny like that :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS+Apr 11 2011, 06:36 AM~20309644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Chucc??


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 14 2011, 08:20 AM~20337259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:inout:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Wuts good big homie


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm: BREAK OVER... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 14 2011, 08:39 PM~20342786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya progress has been kinda slow. I did drop the convertible rack off to the chromers last week though. Should have it back in a few days.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 15 2011, 04:56 PM~20348287
> *TGIF!!!
> Ya progress has been kinda slow. I did drop the convertible rack off to the chromers last week though. Should have it back in a few days.
> *


yea,im going with powder coat on my rack... Too hard to keep up that chome.. :biggrin: But good luck w/that.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Apr 15 2011, 05:14 PM~20348369
> *yea,im going with powder coat on my rack... Too hard to keep up that chome.. :biggrin: But good luck w/that.... :thumbsup:
> *


Ya i was gonna powdercoat mine too, but then i got hooked on the chrome racks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

PAGE 62 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup homeboy. :wave:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

you fire up that engine yet ? :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## toothpick (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 07:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :run: :fool2: :run: :fool2: :run:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 20 2011, 06:27 AM~20379860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good big homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2011, 01:28 PM~20382591
> *wuts good big homie
> *


Just trying to get through this long work week :angry:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 21 2011, 09:29 AM~20388627
> *Just trying to get through this long work week :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE....KEEP PUSHING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 07:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....KEEP SMASHEN!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 21 2011, 12:05 PM~20389594
> *NICE....KEEP SMASHEN!!! :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 06:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...


cars coming out sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 21 2011, 09:29 AM~20388627
> *Just trying to get through this long work week :angry:
> *


I can help you out there send me the Ace and thats one less thing you gotta worry about....


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2011, 08:26 PM~20277509
> *Couldnt wait to see what it would look like so i did a quick test fit. Still gotta change the crank pulley and install the AC compressor though
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good chucc


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 20 2011, 07:11 AM~20379789
> *PAGE 62  :biggrin:
> *


  moving right along on this build... i want that s & P setup get me the hook up price!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

get to werk I need ta roll this deuce(no ****)




and I got in on pg. 62 :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

TTT for 62s on page 62


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

*Ok break time is over. Time to get back to work * :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 27 2011, 03:40 PM~20433454
> *Ok break time is over. Time to get back to work   :biggrin:
> *


ya think :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 27 2011, 03:02 PM~20433609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Picked up some parts today. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 08:52 PM~20455742
> *Picked up some parts today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna chrome mine....didn't want too at first but now I do


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20455742
> *Picked up some parts today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats money


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 07:52 PM~20455742
> *Picked up some parts today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



woah, that chrome is super nice!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 30 2011, 05:11 PM~20455803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 1 2011, 06:08 AM~20458380
> *thats money
> *


Yup and its all ur fault my pockets are empty. :biggrin: Seeing ur duece made me change my mind from powdercoat to chrome.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 1 2011, 09:23 AM~20458871
> *Yup and its all ur fault my pockets are empty. :biggrin:  Seeing ur duece made me change my mind from powdercoat to chrome.
> *


 :biggrin: well shit man im glad my car inspired you.... and your pocket book... nothing like putting the top up and you still need sunglasses on from all that chrome. what color top you going with?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20455742
> *Picked up some parts today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20455742
> *Picked up some parts today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


re tap all the threads so it goes back together easy very nice


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 27 2011, 02:40 PM~20433454
> *Ok break time is over. Time to get back to work   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 6 2011, 09:43 AM~20497131
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


xRAG


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 04:52 PM~20455742
> *Picked up some parts today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+May 2 2011, 03:25 AM~20464689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THanks :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BLINGY :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

cant wait to finish this hardtop and start on my vert!!!! Badass ride Chucc and the bitch aint finished yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 12 2011, 03:16 PM~20076161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDES!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MY 69 CHEVELLE! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MY 56 BEL AIR!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+May 12 2011, 11:20 AM~20538172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


56's are one of my favorites. One day i'll be lucky enough to own one. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 9 2011, 06:34 PM~20517840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 13 2011, 01:05 PM~20546507
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 56's are one of my favorites. One day i'll be lucky enough to own one.  :biggrin:
> *


FROM THE LOOKS OF IT...I KNOW U WILL!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 13 2011, 03:40 PM~20547460
> *FROM THE LOOKS OF IT...I KNOW U WILL!!!   :biggrin:
> *


he probaly already got one


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+May 13 2011, 02:40 PM~20547460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: i wish :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

is this rag turn key yet? :yes:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+May 17 2011, 10:07 AM~20570772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Visited the chromer today and picked up a few things :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 20 2011, 01:13 PM~20594025
> *Visited the chromer today and picked up a few things  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 20 2011, 01:13 PM~20594025
> *Visited the chromer today and picked up a few things  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

mannnn thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 06:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 06:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne chucc u doin it big!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 20 2011, 03:13 PM~20594025
> *Visited the chromer today and picked up a few things  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice homie chrome for the show! 62 Rag is going to be bling bling!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks real good...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 08:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks bad ass...


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 21 2011, 04:58 PM~20600839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 06:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

lined up the shipper today. :biggrin: picking up by the end of the week then home in 3 to 5 days...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 04:43 PM~20600795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

NICE!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+May 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20612135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Put my 61 in a video for Snoopy Blue, Kadillak Kaz, Sav & Big2daBoy


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup chucc


What crackin :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn Chucc..you doin music videos now:h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

CHUCC said:


> What crackin :h5:


LOL! It just a local rapper that ask me to come support. My 61 was in his last video for a couple of seconds


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> LOL! It just a local rapper that ask me to come support. My 61 was in his last video for a couple of seconds


LOL. i did the same thing when I was quoting, we have to use the bottom quote or else it will give us the last post


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> Damn Chucc..you doin music videos now:h5:


LOL! Its just a local rapper that asked to use the car. My 61 was in his last video for a couple of seconds.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

painted the inside of the side moldings


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up chucc. Looking good


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice:wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> What's up chucc. Looking good


Thanks :h5:



Vintage Valadez said:


> Nice:wow:


Thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

lOOKING REAL GOOD!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Damn Chucc..you doin music videos now:h5:


ballin ass the rag lookin good big homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

CHUCC said:


>


This fkr is almost done


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> lOOKING REAL GOOD!


Thanks!



regal ryda said:


> ballin ass the rag lookin good big homie


LOL! Thanks!



Mr Gee said:


> This fkr is almost done


Its getting there. Still alot more to do though


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man whats taking u soo long to finish up, go and grab one of those bags on $$$$$ in ur closet and finish!!!! 

Bullshit aside, i may have an alternate solution for the fuel tank


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Venom62 said:


> Man whats taking u soo long to finish up, go and grab one of those bags on $$$$$ in ur closet and finish!!!!
> 
> Bullshit aside, i may have an *alternate solution for the fuel tank*


Let me know


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

bad ass


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


now you got me rethinking my black powder coat rack, hummm. urs looks so good.


----------



## MAD_COWBOY_72 (May 26, 2011)

Any Pics Of the Engine (ls6)?? And How Much $$


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

sup chucc any progress? anything missing i can help you with?


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> bad ass


Thanks



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:



Blocky77 said:


> now you got me rethinking my black powder coat rack, hummm. urs looks so good.


Chrome It!!! 



MAD_COWBOY_72 said:


> Any Pics Of the Engine (ls6)?? And How Much $$


The motor still looks the same. I havent did anything else to yet. Its not a Ls6



RawSixOneSS said:


> :inout:


:inout:



regal ryda said:


>


Whats up ma brotha


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> sup chucc any progress? anything missing i can help you with?


Not much progress. I still have some stuff to get the motor running. Re-do wiring harness, reflash ECU, crank pulley, AC compressor, headers & fuel system. Got my door handles put on today though


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

BIG COUNTRY said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice rides!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

CHUCC said:


>


get down chucc:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

What's good ballar?


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

in the game:buttkick::inout::inout:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

what size rims?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Sparky said:


> get down chucc:thumbsup:


Thanks Sparky :h5:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice rides!


Thanks!



Big John 69 said:


> What's good ballar?


Just trying to catch up to you :biggrin:



RawSixOneSS said:


> in the game:buttkick::inout::inout:


:inout:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

CHUCC said:


>


Looks Puurddyy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

nice ridez


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> Looks Puurddyy


Thanks



dirttydeeds said:


> nice ridez


Thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anybody know what these are and where they go????


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Im trying to catch up.you know i got bucket


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


>


Looking good big homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

those are for your convertible top....they are the ends to the liner piece that runs along the top rear section above your rear window


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Does anybody know what these are and where they go????



those are for your convertible top....they are the ends to the liner piece that runs along the top rear section above your rear window


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Does anybody know what these are and where they go????


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


>



Thanks!! :thumbsup: They were in the ashtray when i bought the car and i had no idea what they were


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

No problem. Now paypal me $2.95 for the tech support! Lol


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here you go chucc , ready to be shipped 

im building these smooth wiper cowls for impalas , here is the link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306470-1961-1962-IMPALA-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice build, you are putting that duece rag down...The ace is clean also..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

big wheels...so i'm guessing ur a norteno or black?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> No problem. Now paypal me $2.95 for the tech support! Lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



the GRINCH said:


> here you go chucc , ready to be shipped
> 
> im building these smooth wiper cowls for impalas , here is the link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306470-1961-1962-IMPALA-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


I will let you know when im ready. i definitely need to get those. :thumbsup:



Lil' Joe said:


> Nice build, you are putting that duece rag down...The ace is clean also..


Thanks Big Joe! :thumbsup:



capone530 said:


> big wheels...so i'm guessing ur a norteno or black?


:finger:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

capone530 said:


> big wheels...so i'm guessing ur a norteno or black?


:buttkick:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

capone530 said:


> big wheels...so i'm guessing ur a norteno or black?


Fkn lameass!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Venom62 said:


> Man whats taking u soo long to finish up, go and grab one of those bags on $$$$$ in ur closet and finish!!!!
> 
> Bullshit aside,_I MAY HAVE AN ALTERNATE SOLUTION FOR THE FUEL TANK_


WHERE YOU GET THAT IDEA FROM :0



CHUCC said:


> Let me know


 HE JUST BULLSHITTIN CHUCC , HIS SOLUTION IS TO RUN A CARBERATOR hahahaha


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

fuel tank solution?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> fuel tank solution?


that may work , but the way i have done them is this 


run the factory tank . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .100.00
get a factory sending unit from a 409 , has a return line . . . . .49.00
get factory c5 or c6 fuel filter , also has return line . . . . . . . .100.00
inline frame mounted fuel pump . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 75.00
steel braded fuel line . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 100.00
bringing the total cost of new parts to approx . . . . . . . . . . .425.00 for everything

mount the filter approx 2-3 foot from the tank , makes return line short
and everything stays in stock location except the pump and filter , that way if anything goes wrong ever , the parts can be gotten from your local auto zone or advance auto ,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> that may work , but the way i have done them is this
> 
> 
> run the factory tank . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .100.00
> ...


*







*
*here is a quick view of the setup i listed above 

*


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

CHUCC said:


>



Nice chrome on you convertible rack...I need mine done on my 61...How much???


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

sickthree said:


> whats the part number on this column?


x2..


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

what about vaber lock


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> that may work , but the way i have done them is this
> 
> 
> run the factory tank . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .100.00
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> that may work , but the way i have done them is this
> 
> 
> run the factory tank . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .100.00
> ...


 
Looks good. Nice and easy for repairs as you mentioned. I see the only issue is the pump itself. It's easier for a fuel pump to push fuel than to pull fuel. Also, having the pump in fuel keeps it cool and prolongs it's life. 

I seen the one I posted on this build topic:
http://motorcargroup.com/showroom/1308/vehicle/840107/1964/Chevrolet-Impala-LS3-Swap?sold=


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Looks good. Nice and easy for repairs as you mentioned. I see the only issue is the pump itself. It's easier for a fuel pump to push fuel than to pull fuel. Also, having the pump in fuel keeps it cool and prolongs it's life.
> 
> I seen the one I posted on this build topic:
> http://motorcargroup.com/showroom/1308/vehicle/840107/1964/Chevrolet-Impala-LS3-Swap?sold=


agreed , but the pump i mentioned isnt made to be submerged , as gas runs through it it cools it , and again kinda hence the reason to mount it as close as possible to the tank 

the pic i posted is from johns wagon build up topic , ls1john the topic is the green mile , john has done numerous ls swaps and to my knowledge thats how he has done every conversion , he drives the crap out of the green mile , has twin turbo and it SCREAMS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Yall are making me want to start on my fuel system next! :h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> agreed , but the pump i mentioned isnt made to be submerged , as gas runs through it it cools it , and again kinda hence the reason to mount it as close as possible to the tank
> 
> the pic i posted is from johns wagon build up topic , ls1john the topic is the green mile , john has done numerous ls swaps and to my knowledge thats how he has done every conversion , he drives the crap out of the green mile , has twin turbo and it SCREAMS


 
If his has had no problems, I would do it. Much easier to repair. And it get damn hot down south too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

CHUCC said:


> Yall are making me want to start on my fuel system next! :h5:


Well.......post some pics!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> Well.......post some pics!!


I will


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> agreed , but the pump i mentioned isnt made to be submerged , as gas runs through it it cools it , and again kinda hence the reason to mount it as close as possible to the tank
> 
> the pic i posted is from johns wagon build up topic , ls1john the topic is the green mile , john has done numerous ls swaps and to my knowledge thats how he has done every conversion , he drives the crap out of the green mile , has twin turbo and it SCREAMS




what about for vapor lock


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

What up chucc


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

rick383 said:


> what about for vapor lock


What is vapor lock?



Big John 69 said:


> What up chucc


:wave:



regal ryda said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

How are things on your side of the planet?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> What is vapor lock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
when your fuel pump won't pump gas


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> What is vapor lock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vapor lock isnt when your fuel pump wont pump gas , vapro lock is when the gas gets so hot it turns to vapor in the lines instead of liquid , 


the carberator systems was bad for vapor locking , thats the reason on the high performance cars , example 62 with a 327 or a 409 the fuel line is routed behind the upper control arm , to keep it away from the bigger exhaust manifolds to try and control the heat , 


have you ever seen a car with wood cloths pins on the gas line , 

thats so the wood will absorb the heat and the gas can stay liquid instead of turning into vapor before it gets to the carb , you dont have to worry bout vapor lock on fuel injected vehicles unless your gas line is laying ontop of or super close to the exhaust at the engine 


as far as the system i pointed out and priced out , read the build up topic " the green mile 1960 wagon " its in project rides and he is still running this setup with twin turbo


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is the build topic on the green mile 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/208753-JOHNS-60-WAGON-THE-GREEN-MILE

its not that long of topic , also has videos of him doing burnouts and driving , and as i stated i have done this very same fuel system on tri 5 chevys and impalas and had no problems to this day , the first conversion i did was in a 55 chevy 5 years ago with this system and he still drives the crap out of it and has NEVER had any problems { trust me the guy that owns it is very quick to let me know when he isnt happy with his cars , i have done 3 for him }


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

WHAT UP CHUCC ? LOOKS LIKE YOU MAY HAVE UR FULE THING WORKED OUT... :x: KEEP US POSTED & PICS PLEASE...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> How are things on your side of the planet?


Everything is good on this side. I see thing are coming along good with ur rag. Must feel good to finally have those floors in :thumbsup:



dirttydeeds said:


>






regal ryda said:


> ttt


Its about time to change ur name from regal to IMPALA Ryda



the GRINCH said:


> here is the build topic on the green mile
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/208753-JOHNS-60-WAGON-THE-GREEN-MILE
> 
> its not that long of topic , also has videos of him doing burnouts and driving , and as i stated i have done this very same fuel system on tri 5 chevys and impalas and had no problems to this day , the first conversion i did was in a 55 chevy 5 years ago with this system and he still drives the crap out of it and has NEVER had any problems { trust me the guy that owns it is very quick to let me know when he isnt happy with his cars , i have done 3 for him }


Im convinced. Fuel system is getting done next :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> WHAT UP CHUCC ? LOOKS LIKE YOU MAY HAVE UR FULE THING WORKED OUT... :x: KEEP US POSTED & PICS PLEASE...


Ya thanks to all the knowledgable ppl on here. I'll be posting pics soon


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Its about time to change ur name from regal to IMPALA Ryda


I was but then they told me my post count would have to be reset too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

LED tail Lights


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> that may work , but the way i have done them is this
> 
> 
> run the factory tank . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .100.00
> ...


 
I got to remember this one 

Thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YO UNCLE;;C WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> nice


Thanks Sir



sickthree said:


> I got to remember this one
> 
> Thanks


Grinch is the man!



DIPN714 said:


> YO UNCLE;;C WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOO


Lookin good Unc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

still making progress little by little


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> still making progress little by little


Chucc, keep pluggin away. It will be in the streets soon enough!!!!!!!!! SHit, aint like u dont have a fly ass ACE to ride!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

CHUCC said:


> still making progress little by little


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CHUCC said:


> still making progress little by little


bitch is bad chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

FiveNine619 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:biggrin:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



Sparky said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> bitch is bad chucc


:biggrin:



Venom62 said:


> Chucc, keep pluggin away. It will be in the streets soon enough!!!!!!!!! SHit, aint like u dont have a fly ass ACE to ride!!!!


yup. Slow progress is better then no progress. :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Im trying to catch up to you


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> still making progress little by little


 Looking good chucc


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Big John 69 said:


> Im trying to catch up to you


Other way around. Im trying to get to ur status 



SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good chucc


Thank you sir



deesta said:


> :wave:


OFFICIAL up in this mudder fuuuugger!!! (*Rudys voice)


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

looking good:nicoderm:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

What's good chucc


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

No updates, but im bumping my page up anyways


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> No updates, but im bumping my page up anyways [/QUOTEBecause you can


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sup chucc!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:drama:......:drama:........:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts been up big homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


:wave:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


>


Ya Rag 61 frame is lookin good!!!!



Blocky77 said:


> Because you can


just trying to be a boss like you



Mr Gee said:


> sup chucc!!





TOM6T2CHEVY said:


> :drama:......:drama:........:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> wuts been up big homie


Chilling big homie. How you been?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Got my LS wiring harness today. Guess i got some work to do now


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CHUCC said:


> Got my LS wiring harness today. Guess i got some work to do now


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> Chilling big homie. How you been?


playin catch up


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Got my LS wiring harness today. Guess i got some work to do now


how much was it i need to get one too


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



regal ryda said:


> playin catch up


You movin pretty fast now :thumbsup:



rick383 said:


> how much was it i need to get one too


http://www.psiconversion.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

im doin aight now time to get the chrome bill goin


----------



## L-BOOGIE'S OL'LADY (Aug 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

are you going to use the stock pulleys ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> im doin aight now time to get the chrome bill goin


chrome bill before the phone bill. :biggrin:



L-BOOGIE'S OL'LADY said:


> ttt


Thanks for the bump



rick383 said:


> are you going to use the stock pulleys ?


Dont had the stock pulleys. I went with the S&P Serpentine kit.



SIX1RAG said:


> Sup chucc


Wattup Mr Six1Rag:h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Took the 61 out this weekend


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:inout:see i can do it too.....now post some updates big homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> :inout:see i can do it too.....now post some updates big homie[/QUOE]
> 
> I wish i had some updates but i dont. I just been slowly trying to figure out wiring the whole car :run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

them LEDs look good one day I'll get them


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lookin good man


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> them LEDs look good one day I'll get them






3-wheel said:


> lookin good man


Thanks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Those LEDs are nice. I gotta get them


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

? For u with the ls1 you used the factory motor mounts on the frame correct plus the aftermarket adapter plates


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice lights homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Those LEDs are nice. I gotta get them





renzo778 said:


> Nice lights homie


I got'em on my 61 also so i had to put some on the duece too.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> ? For u with the ls1 you used the factory motor mounts on the frame correct plus the aftermarket adapter plates


Thats correct. Heres a closeup pic i took a while ago. Hope this helps


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> Thats correct. Heres a closeup pic i took a while ago. Hope this helps


i was wondering the same thing :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

CHUCC said:


> Thats correct. Heres a closeup pic i took a while ago. Hope this helps


Thanks man u always coming thru


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

CPP 500 Series Power Steering Box


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


Chucc, what it do big homie. I havent been on here in awhile, but i see you still doing ur thang wit the rag!!!! Can't wait to see this done!!!! Love this motivation!!!!!!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Loooking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:worshipn that gear box homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> CPP 500 Series Power Steering Box


Lookin real nice Chucc!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: Im ordering the same one, do you know if there are any clearance issues with that and the radiator?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

CHUCC said:


> CPP 500 Series Power Steering Box


Does that use manual pitman and center link like the 605? And is it newer improved version of 605 ?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice Chucc. Did u look into rack n pinion steering? I seen some hotrods with rack conversion and got good feedback so I went that route


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

lookin good brotha!!! your pics of ls conversion is really helping out.... keep it up... good job:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Venom62 said:


> Chucc, what it do big homie. I havent been on here in awhile, but i see you still doing ur thang wit the rag!!!! Can't wait to see this done!!!! Love this motivation!!!!!!!


Thanks Im trying. How the fam doing?



Blocky77 said:


> Loooking Good :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: I see u doing big things with the 65. 



leong357 said:


> :worshipn that gear box homie


Thanks



Mr Gee said:


> Lookin real nice Chucc!


Thanks. Ur bubble is looking good too



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: Im ordering the same one, do you know if there are any clearance issues with that and the radiator?


When i bought it, they told me that if i run the stock radiator i should be fine. My homeboy with the green 61 had the same 500 box with a Mattson Radiator. He had to notch a piece out of the bottom of the radiator. I plan on going with the Mattson Radiator so that probably what im going to have to do too.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Does that use manual pitman and center link like the 605? And is it newer improved version of 605 ?


Yep same at piman and centerlink at the 605. The 500 box has been out for a little while, but yes its supposed to be the New and improved version of the 605 box. We'll see. I have the 605 box in my 61 and never had any problems with it.



GT~PLATING said:


> Nice Chucc. Did u look into rack n pinion steering? I seen some hotrods with rack conversion and got good feedback so I went that route


Ya i looked into rack and pinion. I heard alot of good things also. I might upgrade later. I dont have them big pockets like you.  Cant wait to see that Monte on the bumper!!



ROLANDO64SS said:


> lookin good brotha!!! your pics of ls conversion is really helping out.... keep it up... good job:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

CHUCC said:


> Yep same at piman and centerlink at the 605. The 500 box has been out for a little while, but yes its supposed to be the New and improved version of the 605 box. We'll see. I have the 605 box in my 61 and never had any problems with it.Ya i looked into rack and pinion. I heard alot of good things also. I might upgrade later. I dont have them big pockets like you.  Cant wait to see that Monte on the bumper!!Thanks


 Lol pockets feeling light right now this lowriding ain't no joke


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG MONEY C.C


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

hope ur not going to donk it out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Did you ever try and put the ls1 on the frame complete with all the stock pullys and pumps etc?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Did you ever try and put the ls1 on the frame complete with all the stock pullys and pumps etc?


Hey Tony, check out this build link. Lots of good info:

http://rhcollectibles.com/showroom/1308/vehicle/840107/1964/Chevrolet-Impala-LS3-Swap?sold=


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Chucc..


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

NICE 61 LOOKS SEXY


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

GT~PLATING said:


> Lol pockets feeling light right now this lowriding ain't no joke


Thats bc ur building 10 cars at the same time 



DIPN714 said:


> BIG MONEY C.C


:roflmao:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks



BIGTONY said:


> Did you ever try and put the ls1 on the frame complete with all the stock pullys and pumps etc?


Naw. I never had the stock setup.



Mr Gee said:


> Sup Chucc..


:wave:



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt






SPOOK82 said:


> NICE 61 LOOKS SEXY


Thanks


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

How's the build going Chucc ? I've had some set backs, but it's back on now. Post some pics when ur able


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it dew Big homie:wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

updates???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Paging Dr Chucc


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up Chucc??


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE 4 POSTING MY VIDEO'S THE RIGHT WAY........ PM ME SO ILL KNOW HOW.... :thumbsup: BTW HOW LONG TILL UR DONE ? LOOKING GOOOD, ANY PICS OF THE LS1 ?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Blocky77 said:


> How's the build going Chucc ? I've had some set backs, but it's back on now. Post some pics when ur able


Build is going slow. Havent even touched the car in a while. 5 kids with bdays between August-October. Had to handle all them b-days first


regal ryda said:


> wut it dew Big homie:wave:


Whats crackin. Hows it feel to be on the road in that clean impala?



mrjones_012003 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



sickthree said:


> updates???


 No updates. Will get back on it soon though 



regal ryda said:


> Paging Dr Chucc


:rofl:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

mrjones_012003 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



sickthree said:


> updates???





regal ryda said:


> Paging Dr Chucc





C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> :h5:





S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :inout: :wave:





Mr Gee said:


> What up Chucc??


Just chillin Mr Gee. Whats up with you?



Blocky77 said:


> THANKS HOMIE 4 POSTING MY VIDEO'S THE RIGHT WAY........ PM ME SO ILL KNOW HOW.... :thumbsup: BTW HOW LONG TILL UR DONE ? LOOKING GOOOD, ANY PICS OF THE LS1 ?


No prob. "hopefully" by the summer :x:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

I let dude use my 61 for his video.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

How's the rag coming?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Whats crackin. Hows it feel to be on the road in that clean impala?



Its a brand new feelin mayne......even smashed a shorti in the roof :shh:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up CHUCC ...hows tha 62 soft comin !


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:wave:ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

impalaluv said:


> what up CHUCC ...hows tha 62 soft comin !


x62


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

6DEUCE :dunno:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

What's cracking Chucc, let's see that drop!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Yall boyz out there hiding an shit, what up uncle Chucc


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the progress and updates!


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

Who did all your chrome work for you??


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Updates coming soon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> I let dude use my 61 for his video.


he keepin it 100 alright. in your shit :biggrin: hows the rag comin chucc


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Updates coming soon


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

At the shop now, trying to make that summer time dead line


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Dropped some parts off to get chromed and powdercoated


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats up Chucc and Dee :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

slammer said:


> Who did all your chrome work for you??


http://newyearmetalfinishing.com/


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> whats up Chucc and Dee :wave:


Whats crackin. I took a little vacation from the rag but im back now :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Off to the shop!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IT GOT A KILLA STANCE BRUH


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Can't wait to see the progress and updates!


Real Soon!



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:



Skim said:


> he keepin it 100 alright. in your shit :biggrin: hows the rag comin chucc


:roflmao: 



64_EC_STYLE said:


>






S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :inout: :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice build homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

keep it 100


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

Whatshop u taking 2. And what are they doing do it.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking good chucc.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT GOT A KILLA STANCE BRUH


Thanks Bruh!



Emailad4me773 said:


> nice build homie


Thanks



cdumi96 said:


> Whatshop u taking 2. And what are they doing do it.


GO-EZ Customs. They are finishing up the air ride.



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> keep it 100


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> Looking good chucc.


Thanks Debo. You almost ready to come get this engine running? :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CHUCC said:


> Thanks Debo. You almost ready to come get this engine running? :h5:


LMK WHEN.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> LMK WHEN.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Got some new glass


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Power Windows


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Power Vent Windows


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice build homie..


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

where did you order your power windows and vents from?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CHUCC said:


> Off to the shop!!


looks sick!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

kilo1965 said:


> nice build homie..


Thanks



mrjones_012003 said:


> where did you order your power windows and vents from?


www.autocityclassic.com/



regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Another thing to check off the list


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Got some new glass



how much was that glass


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Off to the shop!!


Damn chucc!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

CHUCC said:


> Power Windows


How do these aftermarket kits compare to the OG set ups?


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

CHUCC said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> Power Vent Windows



I see you..... :nicoderm: power everything, the only way 2 go


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

RdnLow63 said:


> looks sick!!!


Thanks



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



rick383 said:


> how much was that glass


All side glass (6pcs) is $169 



Venom62 said:


> Damn chucc!






sickthree said:


> How do these aftermarket kits compare to the OG set ups?


Same kit i bought for my 61. Never had problems with it. And the switches are metal, not like the plastic ones classic industries sale



elcoshiloco said:


>






Blocky77 said:


> I see you..... :nicoderm: power everything, the only way 2 go


Yesirrrrr :thumbsup:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

All side glass (6pcs) is $169 



if you don't mind me askin what company did you get the windows from.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

831impala63 said:


> All side glass (6pcs) is $169
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't mind me askin what company did you get the windows from.


http://www.autocityclassic.com/


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> http://www.autocityclassic.com/


Do they work good, and any issues bolting in? got mine over a year ago still sitting in my closet..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Do they work good, and any issues bolting in? got mine over a year ago still sitting in my closet..


They work great. Not sure how easy they were to bolt up bc i had someone to it for me the last time.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

CHUCC said:


> Dropped some parts off to get chromed and powdercoated


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Another thing to check off the list


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

car is looking tight man, keep em comin!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

kilo1965 said:


> :thumbsup:






64_EC_STYLE said:


> car is looking tight man, keep em comin!


Thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


Feels like christmas unwrapping all the chrome......:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i need a 1 piece front bumper mount any ideas


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


>




nice!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Blocky77 said:


> Feels like christmas unwrapping all the chrome......:thumbsup:


Sure does! 



JUIC'D64 said:


> Ttt






regal ryda said:


> i need a 1 piece front bumper mount any ideas


Here ya go homie
http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/152627.html



64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

deesta said:


> At the shop now, trying to make that summer time dead line


Looking real nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Sure does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking big homie


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Looking real nice!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> good looking big homie


:thumbsup:



VEGASPHIL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


ooh shinney:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good Chucc!


----------



## Fuse33 (Jun 23, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> Power Vent Windows


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Is the rad support OEM or repop?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> :shocked:






mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:






sobayduece said:


> ooh shinney:thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good Chucc!


Thanks



Fuse33 said:


>


:biggrin:



abelblack65 said:


> Is the rad support OEM or repop?


Repop


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Started installing the power windows. Still have to adjust them though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHUCC aint FUCCIN around!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

lookin good Chucc :h5:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice upgrades Chucc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> CHUCC aint FUCCIN around!!





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:nice





64_EC_STYLE said:


> lookin good Chucc :h5:





Venom62 said:


> Nice upgrades Chucc



Thanks!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

T.T.T. for one bad ass duece.....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Started installing the power windows. Still have to adjust them though


Nice duece, looks good on them rims to


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Chucc duece looking good bro. What color is that exterior paint? Did you have to modify anything to get those wheels to fit? 22x10's?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



3-wheel said:


> Cool


Thanks



jonny blaze said:


> T.T.T. for one bad ass duece.....


Thanks


BigVics58 said:


> Nice duece, looks good on them rims to


Thanks


kilo1965 said:


> Chucc duece looking good bro. What color is that exterior paint? Did you have to modify anything to get those wheels to fit? 22x10's?


Its Mecedes silver. No modification needed. I do need spacers in the back though


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Got my headers today


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

them headers are nice, good choice on the collectors too! had nothin but leaks with the other style!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

How do u like the power windows


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> Got my headers today


NICE :h5:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

CHUCC said:


>


Daymmn, that looks nice, how much did that cost to get chromed? Looking on doing mine soon.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:.... POST SOME PIC,S CHUCC.....


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Dammmm! I don't ever want to compete against Chucc in anything!!


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

2013 TTT


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Where you at big homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Question about your frame, did u do any mods to the frame any cutting at all? And have u any problems with the frame motor and air combination. Im doing almost the same build. But regret cutting the cross member in my frame so the mental factor of me cutting the frame is fucking with me


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> Started installing the power windows. Still have to adjust them though


SWWEETTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

What kind of headers are those? And what was the reason u need spacers? And do the lip rub the body when dropped?


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good homie uffin:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fragoso87 (Sep 14, 2013)

:thumbsup: one hell of a build, cant wait to see it done!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Like the off set wheel look! Looks tuff.. nice work!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Took a long break from working on this while trying to buy a new house. Here some recent pics moving it from my old house to my new house. Hopefully i'll get some motivation to get back on it soon


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

​
Damn!! It's looking real good and close to be finished


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new house homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Congrats on the new house homie :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good Chucc. I just moved from DC to FL and had to drag along all the projects. It's a pain. I know what you're going through.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skinn109 (Jan 15, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

You can take the duece outta The hood but you can't take hood out the duece!!! Nice bro.Good Luck with new home.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> Took a long break from working on this while trying to buy a new house. Here some recent pics moving it from my old house to my new house. Hopefully i'll get some motivation to get back on it soon



:nicoderm: Good Luck Chucc.......


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Where u end up moving to?


----------



## Flexinsteelz (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow just went through all 80 pages... Looking very good boss. Ttt for updates


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Skim said:


> Where u end up moving to?


Looks like inland empire


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

Damm came out good homie ....13x7 72 spoke would look firme:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice build!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:Thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

First Start


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean start up. Big ups to you!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

bad ass 62, fuck


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

good shit i see you back on it


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Awe man, beauty


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHUCC said:


>


Where you been unc done made many trips home and ain't run into you yet


----------

